# The Vancouver Canucks Rule Thread! ha ha



## WonderGirl (14 Apr 2011)

What  a great game!  Good thing I live right on the Stanley Cup Parade route!  

Canucks in 6!


----------



## Dissident (14 Apr 2011)

I don't know you, but I like you already.


----------



## midget-boyd91 (14 Apr 2011)

Go Leafs Go!!!

Go Leafs Go!!!


----------



## Jaydub (14 Apr 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Go Leafs Go!!!
> 
> Go Leafs Go!!!



Where could they possibly go this season? 

Go Canucks Go!!!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (14 Apr 2011)

See we're all about the dramatic comebacks...... nobody is going to be expecting us to come back after the playoffs have already started.  ;D


----------



## Jeremy360 (14 Apr 2011)

Everyone that I've spoken with seems convinced that Chicago will take it in six.  It's my first time being a Vancouver fan in another city, let alone close enough to hear the screams when Toronto is eliminated.  It's really quite the experience and I'm making the most of it.  The car already has two Canucks flags, unfortunately I couldn't find the giant, temporary vinyls in time.

On a side note Toews looked about as happy as I do in 401 traffic, I almost felt bad for the guy.


----------



## Brutus (15 Apr 2011)

Canucks in 5 or 6. The Canucks are deeper, score more, are faster, have a better overall defence, better goaltending, can roll 4 lines, and are more physical.

There is not one area, besides experience, that the Blackhawks have an advantage over the Canucks.


----------



## WonderGirl (15 Apr 2011)

The blackhawks are burning out their top guys already!  Kane and Toews can't skate 3 periods every game! lol  We have 4 lines to casually roll around.  We will beat them with endurance alone.  whoo hooo!


----------



## Strike (15 Apr 2011)

Here's a good video for you 'Nuk fans.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ-M4-I0Xog&feature=share


----------



## WonderGirl (15 Apr 2011)

Strike said:
			
		

> Here's a good video for you 'Nuk fans.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ-M4-I0Xog&feature=share



That was so great! lol thanks


----------



## Occam (15 Apr 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> Go Leafs Go!!!
> 
> Go Leafs Go!!!



Ah, that's 

Golf Leafs Golf!!!


----------



## fauntania (15 Apr 2011)

I love that video!  I was running along on the treadmill a couple of mornings ago when they played it on the morning news, soo great!

Go Canucks Go!


----------



## kuchunwah (15 Apr 2011)

Occam said:
			
		

> Ah, that's
> 
> Golf Leafs Golf!!!



it should be go leaf go!  go cheer for the nucks!


----------



## WonderGirl (16 Apr 2011)

I am thinking it about time to go broom shopping *hee hee*  Wouldn't that be something.

That was some fine hockey last night!  Knowing the hawks, yes, there will be a game 5.  And barring some force majeure.  I will be there.


----------



## HollywoodHitman (18 Apr 2011)

Super Six-One, we have some Blackhawks Down, we have the Blackhawks down.

GO CANUCKS!


----------



## HavokFour (18 Apr 2011)

My beloved Sens have been such a sorry sight the past few seasons.  Losing Fisher was the final nail in the coffin for me.

So until they fix that team, I'm a Habs man for now on. ;D


----------



## WonderGirl (18 Apr 2011)

HollywoodHitman said:
			
		

> Super Six-One, we have some Blackhawks Down, we have the Blackhawks down.
> 
> GO CANUCKS!



That's hilarious!  LOL woot woot


----------



## WonderGirl (20 Apr 2011)

Not Surprised.  Nothing like elimination to light a fire under a teams butt lol


----------



## Brutus (20 Apr 2011)

Every team that goes on to win the Cup has a meltdown/wake-up game. No worries. There is basically no chance Chicago can come back and win 3 more. I think the Canucks will win convincingly Thursday night.


----------



## Infanteer (20 Apr 2011)

So said the Bruins last playoffs....

That being said, I see Vancouver winning in game 5.


----------



## Brutus (20 Apr 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> So said the Bruins last playoffs....
> 
> That being said, I see Vancouver winning in game 5.



Not all teams that get a wake-up call game go on to win the cup, but all cup winners (in the last 10 years) get a wakeup call game. The Bruins weren't favoured last year, or at least not favoured nearly like the Canucks are this year.


----------



## canada94 (21 Apr 2011)

As a rare Canadian minnesota wild fan... I have ALWAYS HATED THE CANUCKS  :rage !

Especially now that the Wild suck and the nucks are amazing..  :crybaby:

So now I am a whoever the Canucks play fan 

- Mike


----------



## reboog (21 Apr 2011)

Tonight's the night ryan kesler lights it up


----------



## Armymedic (21 Apr 2011)

So far something is being lit up this game...

the red light behind Luongo...

Get'er together Canucks.


----------



## Jeremy360 (21 Apr 2011)

I've been a Vancouver fan since I could pronounce the names, but I'm getting nervous again.  Maybe all the "choke" posts weren't just pointless trolling.


----------



## armyvern (21 Apr 2011)

Go Bruins!!!

 ;D


----------



## Infanteer (21 Apr 2011)

Ugg...this is frustrating to watch...


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Apr 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Go Bruins!!!
> 
> ;D



I quite agree.

As for the Canucks......not a good start.


----------



## bmackay (22 Apr 2011)

:facepalm:  :facepalm:


----------



## Infanteer (22 Apr 2011)

It's all just a bad dream.  It's all just a bad dream....


----------



## Jeremy360 (22 Apr 2011)

The game's on Cogeco channel 702 for me.  .702% probably won't be too far off Lu's save percentage when the series is done, I feel bad for the guy.  I feel worse for the fans that dropped an entire paycheck on tickets.

My jersey will be staying locked in the closet until this is over with.   :


----------



## WonderGirl (22 Apr 2011)

We have the blackhawks right where we want them LOL  Prepare to be annihilated! >


----------



## Searyn (22 Apr 2011)

Some days being a Canucks fan is hard. 

Especially the first day back to work after another beat down dealt by the Blackhawks.

*prays* please let it end on Sunday.


----------



## WonderGirl (24 Apr 2011)

Tonight is the night!  Bye bye Chicago!


----------



## RedFive (24 Apr 2011)

I was at Game 5. That was not hockey.

However, a diehard Canucks fan from birth, I remain confidant in victory, sooner or later.


----------



## armyvern (24 Apr 2011)

Well, I'm not a Vancouver fan (GO Boston!!), but I was am rooting for them this series over Chicago ... after tonight -- they are starting to worry me.

 :-\


----------



## OldSolduer (25 Apr 2011)

I have to wonder about some of the "officials" .

Torres had to sit a game for exactly the same hit a Blackhawk laid on Bieksa, and no call.


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Apr 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Torres had to sit a game for exactly the same hit a Blackhawk laid on Bieksa, and no call.



He got away with the hit on Seabrooke though.


----------



## Infanteer (25 Apr 2011)

As tough as a loss as that was, everyone was playing well except Schneider (3 goals of two bad goalie plays and a p-shot); Canucks definately have their stride back.  We're just letting the Hawks feel like they got a chance....


----------



## Nauticus (25 Apr 2011)

For game 7, I think Luongo should definitely start (Schneider might be injured, I don't know if he'll be injured for long...).

The shots were very close, but I think the Canucks are back on stride to take the series. I hope.


----------



## Kat Stevens (25 Apr 2011)

I really hope I'm wrong, but I'm starting to smell an epic choke in the air.


----------



## dangles (25 Apr 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I really hope I'm wrong, but I'm starting to smell an epic choke in the air.



You don't understand, they're just trying to make things interesting....

But yeah, I am starting to get really rattled....basically it's all up to Vancouver's goalie for game 7...

I am probably looking too far into it, but do you think that the backup goalie could have been embellishing his injury a bit? I mean he looked noticably rattled after the first two goals, maybe he wanted to get pulled to avoide the pressure? I'm not saying he didn't get a bit hurt but he's one guy in probably the biggest game of his life, at an away stadium that shows him no love...

"Cory Schneider, the Vancouver Canucks surprise starting goalie in Game 6 of the team's first-round playoff series against the Chicago Blackhawks, left Sunday's game early in the third period, but Canucks head coach Alain Vigneault said that he was only suffering from cramps and would be available for Game 7." Source = NHL.com

Regardless, who do they go with, Luongo or Schneider?


----------



## WonderGirl (26 Apr 2011)

I CAN'T TAKE MUCH MORE! JUST LET IT END, ONE WAY OR ANOTHER! ARRRRRGH LOL


----------



## Brutus (26 Apr 2011)

PuckChaser said:
			
		

> He got away with the hit on Seabrooke though.



You can hardly say he got away with it when he was a repeat offender and Colin Campbell could find no reason to suspend him. Getting away with it entails some form of hiding the evidence, which didn't happen. It was, technically, a clean hit.

If the Canucks show up (they will), and if Luongo plays very well (he might), and if the rest of the team plays like it did Sunday night, they will most likely win.

If.


----------



## dangles (26 Apr 2011)

Brutus said:
			
		

> You can hardly say he got away with it when he was a repeat offender and Colin Campbell could find no reason to suspend him. Getting away with it entails some form of hiding the evidence, which didn't happen. It was, technically, a clean hit.
> 
> If the Canucks show up (they will), and if Luongo plays very well (he might), and if the rest of the team plays like it did Sunday night, they will most likely win.
> 
> If.



Only three NHL teams have ever came back from a 3-0 deficit in the playoffs...one was last year though  :-\


----------



## Brutus (26 Apr 2011)

dangles said:
			
		

> Only three NHL teams have ever came back from a 3-0 deficit in the playoffs...one was last year though  :-\



And no President's Trophy team has ever lost after being up 3-0. Also, the Canucks have not lost 4 in a row all year.

Let's hope THOSE streaks stay alive!


----------



## dangles (26 Apr 2011)

Brutus said:
			
		

> And no President's Trophy team has ever lost after being up 3-0. Also, the Canucks have not lost 4 in a row all year.
> 
> Let's hope THOSE streaks stay alive!



If I was a betting man I'd go with the statistics, but damn has Chicago been looking good!


----------



## Brutus (26 Apr 2011)

dangles said:
			
		

> If I was a betting man I'd go with the statistics, but damn has Chicago been looking good!



IMHO, Games 4 and 5 was the Canucks losing, not the Hawks winning. The Surrey Eagles could have beaten them those nights. I really think that if they ALL play within 90-95% of their capability, they can't lose.

Go Canucks, GO!


----------



## Jaydub (26 Apr 2011)

Tonight's our night.  I can feel it!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Apr 2011)

So am I hearing the crowd "boo" everytime Luongo gets hold of the puck? I mean I know he did absolutely horrid for games four and five... But booing your own star goalie sounds like such a Montreal move. ;D


----------



## hamr37 (27 Apr 2011)

"LUU" not boo - 
wow  1-0 going into the 3rd. Things are getting pretty interesting.


----------



## hamr37 (27 Apr 2011)

...Though perhaps some fans are booing.


----------



## canada94 (27 Apr 2011)

oh my golly that save by crawford... and I will have to disagree with those that are saying that this series has been one sided, I believe that Chicago has put just as much forth as the nucks, that being said I hate both teams and wish somehow they could both get eliminated . 

OH.. and why does Burrows even use a stick? His holding and bear huggin's are way more useful.. 

That being said good hockey game so far!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (27 Apr 2011)

OVERTIIIIME!!


----------



## canada94 (27 Apr 2011)

Looks like burrows stick payed off 

I was wrong.

AWESOME HOCKEY


----------



## Jaydub (27 Apr 2011)

I never doubted it for a second! WOOOOO!!!


----------



## WonderGirl (27 Apr 2011)

"Its a wonderful day for an exorcism!" Whoo  hoooo  Love it!  Bring on Nashville!   :nod:

Vancouver is exploding right now!  weeeee


----------



## Bowen (27 Apr 2011)

WOOOO!!! There's fireworks and horns all around the city! Love it! =]


----------



## Infanteer (27 Apr 2011)

Probably the best game of hockey I've ever watched.  Props to the Blackhawks for playing like outgoing champions - their goalie defined "clutch".


----------



## bmackay (27 Apr 2011)

just saw a blackhawks jersey being lit on fire on granville st.... what an end to an tense series Whooo!!!!!


----------



## hamr37 (27 Apr 2011)

So much for Montreal. Here's to Vancouver, our only Canadian team left!


----------



## armyvern (28 Apr 2011)

hamr37 said:
			
		

> So much for Montreal. Here's to Vancouver, our only Canadian team left!



Go Boston!!

 ;D


----------



## Journeyman (28 Apr 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Go Boston!!



Isn't Boston the farm team......of the Kingston Frontenacs?







   ;D


----------



## HavokFour (28 Apr 2011)

I knew I smelt something foul in this thread, it was Boston!


----------



## armyvern (28 Apr 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> Isn't Boston the farm team......of the Kingston Frontenacs?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You know, I may have to get you to send me one of those jerseys in a care package to wear in the final round; I neglected to pick one up when I was in Kingston last week. 

 ;D


----------



## Journeyman (28 Apr 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> You know, I may have to get you to send me one of those jerseys in a care package to wear in the final round; I neglected to pick one up when I was in Kingston last week.


You have greater faith than I in both the Bruins, and Canada Post, that a Fronts jersey will get to you _remotely_ in time to be of value   

....and while the extra layer may be useful later in your tour, you are definitely not going to need it for several months  ;D


----------



## armyvern (28 Apr 2011)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> ...
> 
> ....and while the extra layer may be useful later in your tour, _you are definitely not going to need it for several months  _ ;D



Pffffftt, how do you figure it won't be useful?? I'll sweat it out --- after all, the Vandoos are there for another few months yet!! I'm positive it will be useful!!  >



Edited because I can't spell.


----------



## Brutus (28 Apr 2011)

Boston was 0 for 21 on the power play...and now they face the Broad Street Bullies. That will be a very rough series.

Canucks facing the sleepy Preds...let's hope they have learned not to take things for granted and put them away quick.

Go Boston! GO CANUCKS GO!


----------



## WonderGirl (29 Apr 2011)

Prepare to be eliminated.  lol woot woot awesome win


----------



## WonderGirl (6 May 2011)

Thats more like it! na na na na na hey hey hey goodbye! Round 3, we can do it!


----------



## FactorXYZ (9 May 2011)

GO CANUCKS GO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Bye Bye Nashville, Lord Stanley Here We Come WOOOO!!!


----------



## WonderGirl (10 May 2011)

Round 3!!!!!!  Yay! We did it!!!!!  


Bring em on!!! :nod:


----------



## Infanteer (10 May 2011)

Nice - Kestler won that entire series for us.

We better open up our game if we want to stand a chance against SJ/Det.


----------



## OldSolduer (10 May 2011)

YES!!

Bieksa and Kesler rule!! (Both Manitoba Moose at one time.....with Alex Burrows, Mason Raymond etc)

Lets not forget Luke Bourdon who passed away about 3 years ago. He was a Manitoba Moose who died in a motorcycle accident.


----------



## Infanteer (19 May 2011)

I think the highlight of tonight was Bieksa's Gordie Howe Hattrick.  After 9 close games in a row, it feels good to lay out a drubbing!


----------



## HollywoodHitman (19 May 2011)

7-3 Vancouver over Sharks.


----------



## Sigger (19 May 2011)

Did you see?
Last Eager Penalty. A Canuck fan flashed the penalty box. Gotta love Vancouver girls!  ;D



Edit: corrected Eagers name.


----------



## Scott (19 May 2011)

Wonder if Cherry mentions her? He's made enough of a thing out of the Green Guys...I saw a pic on Twitter, no Green Guys present and she appeared to be close to their seats.


----------



## Jeremy360 (19 May 2011)

One might say that Ben Eager was eager to lose the game.  The guy must feel terrible now that he's calmed down.  I wouldn't say that he lost the game for them, but he sure helped to start it.  On  the bright side how often do you see a defenceman score like that?  Hopefully they can carry that momentum to the Shark Tank and take at least one of the games there.

On another note wearing a jersey around Kingston is fantastic.  I've received some really positive feedback and some...not so much.  There are some angry Montreal/Detroit fans around here.

The Canucks forums have started automatic suspensions for any "bewbies" threads.  It happened so fast that I thought it was a guy's chest, yet the boards are on fire about it.  Well, that and Maxim Lapierre's faces which are far more interesting in my opinion.   This is what happens when the Green Men aren't beside the box.


----------



## Sigger (19 May 2011)

I was wondering why the Green Men were not present. 
A welcomed change, however!

Go Nucks Go!


----------



## Rheostatic (19 May 2011)

I saw the green guys posing for photos with other fans in one of the panoramic shots outside GM Place (or whatever it is now) before the game.


----------



## Scott (19 May 2011)

According to a couple of articles I found when I typed in "Vancouver green men" to Google, they are recent journalism graduates and have season tickets paid for by a roofing company they used to work for. They pay out of pocket for playoff tickets and do not attend all games, which might explain how the pierced one got her five seconds of fame/infamy.

I think the Green Men are refreshing and funny as hell. The one with the boobs is entertaining in other ways


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (20 May 2011)

Ugh.....seriously?!

Mustache up, boys!

Canada's rootin for ya!


----------



## OldSolduer (20 May 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Ugh.....seriously?!
> 
> Mustache up, boys!
> 
> Canada's rootin for ya!


Maybe we are, but it seems the CBC thinks the Canucks are the NHL version of the Harper Government. The announcers have little love for Luongo or the Sedins. Just my :2c:


----------



## HollywoodHitman (21 May 2011)

The refs in the Van/SJ game were terrible. Perhaps smoking big bowls of hash between periods or something. Over a period worth of powerplays. Brutal.


----------



## canada94 (21 May 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Maybe we are, but it seems the CBC thinks the Canucks are the NHL version of the Harper Government. The announcers have little love for Luongo or the Sedins. Just my :2c:



I actually completely agree with you! However all three are under-achieving (The twins are both like -7!!!?????). I also believe CBC is completely biased towards the Canucks, defending Burrows (the dirtiest player I have seen this playoffs) at every opportunity they have! Then again people let themselves see what they want to see.. maybe I am just seeing this and missing other things.

- Mike


----------



## Brutus (24 May 2011)

canada94 said:
			
		

> I actually completely agree with you! However all three are under-achieving (The twins are both like -7!!!?????). I also believe CBC is completely biased towards the Canucks, defending Burrows (the dirtiest player I have seen this playoffs) at every opportunity they have! Then again people let themselves see what they want to see.. maybe I am just seeing this and missing other things.
> 
> - Mike



Burrows has a grand total of 6 PIM in the playoffs this year. In the past, the criticism was warranted, but I think you are letting previous playoff performances and the Ron MacLean Bias effect your judgement here. He is not a dirty player at all, let alone the dirtiest in the playoffs. Downie, Eager and McInnis are vying for that title this year, IMHO.

The Sedins are in fact -6, but Henrik is leading the league in playoff points (19), and assist (17). Daniel is leading in playoff power play goals (5) and is one behind the leader in total goals ( 8 ). This is rather remarkable as in the first two series, they were paired against the best 2 defence pairings in the league (Keith/Seabrook & then Weber/Suter).


----------



## Jeremy360 (24 May 2011)

I read in the comments for a video of Ballard's hipcheck on McGinn...apparently he was "Tragically Hipped."  It made my afternoon during the game and my morning after watching the replay.  I never wish injury upon a player, but I wouldn't have shed a tear if he had gotten up a little worse for wear.  He was coming at yet another Canucks defenceman with a little bit of an elbow out(in my completely biased opinion, at least) and a full head of steam, but it was McGinn that got embarrassed.

On a brighter note we're one win away from the big show.  Love 'em or hate 'em, the Canucks are getting close.

Possibly for the 'Dumbest Thing You've Heard Said Today' thread, taken from Facebook comments:  "Canucks-Bruins in the Final.  Bruins for the sweep, because Vancouver's not skilled enough."   :facepalm:


----------



## canada94 (24 May 2011)

Brutus said:
			
		

> Burrows has a grand total of 6 PIM in the playoffs this year. In the past, the criticism was warranted, but I think you are letting previous playoff performances and the Ron MacLean Bias effect your judgement here. He is not a dirty player at all, let alone the dirtiest in the playoffs. Downie, Eager and McInnis are vying for that title this year, IMHO.
> 
> The Sedins are in fact -6, but Henrik is leading the league in playoff points (19), and assist (17). Daniel is leading in playoff power play goals (5) and is one behind the leader in total goals ( 8 ). This is rather remarkable as in the first two series, they were paired against the best 2 defence pairings in the league (Keith/Seabrook & then Weber/Suter).



Completely disagree! I played minor hockey this year.. when my team was in the playoffs our best player lead the entire league in the first round with the most points.. BUT was still a -4. You can score 600 goals if your on for 601 your not playing to your full potential. 

The fact that Burrow's has 6 min of penalties further enrages me as every shift I see the idiot do something that should entitle a penalty. The "paring" argument doesn't settle with me as they are the home team most of the time.. also they have so many points because they have played so many games! The east last 2 rounds were sweeps!! The nucks have gone to seven the last two series. 

That being said its all sport  and to be honest a Canadian team winning the cup would actually be nice to see.. (And I am a Minnesota Wild fan.. I hate the nucks)

- Mike


----------



## Jaydub (25 May 2011)

WOOOOOO!!!

Bring on the cup!!!


----------



## midget-boyd91 (25 May 2011)

[quote author=canada94]  (And I am a Minnesota Wild fan....)

[/quote]

 :facepalm:
...... You're broken....


----------



## Jeremy360 (25 May 2011)

That was the weirdest goal I've seen in some time, but I'll take it.  I don't think the Canucks mind it either.

Now, where does one procure a Stanley Cup Final patch for his Kesler jersey?  >


----------



## lethalLemon (25 May 2011)

WOO HOO!! On to the Finals!!  ;D


----------



## Zartan (25 May 2011)

Confounded PAT said:
			
		

> That was the weirdest goal I've seen in some time, but I'll take it.



You didn't see the game tying goal at the Memorial cup today, eh? Off the guy's helmet with 15 seconds left in the third. Something else!

And good game to the Canucks...


----------



## armyvern (25 May 2011)

Go Boston!!!

LMAO.


----------



## Sigger (25 May 2011)

"It was a duck"

Whooooooooooo! all the same.


----------



## HavokFour (25 May 2011)

It is my opinion that Bieksa is secretly a wizard and Luongo is the son of a Greek God. On that note, here are some humorous images.


----------



## canada94 (25 May 2011)

uncle-midget-Oddball said:
			
		

> :facepalm:
> ...... You're broken....



I have been told


----------



## Brutus (25 May 2011)

canada94 said:
			
		

> Completely disagree! I played minor hockey this year.. when my team was in the playoffs our best player lead the entire league in the first round with the most points.. BUT was still a -4. You can score 600 goals if your on for 601 your not playing to your full potential.
> 
> The fact that Burrow's has 6 min of penalties further enrages me as every shift I see the idiot do something that should entitle a penalty. The "paring" argument doesn't settle with me as they are the home team most of the time.. also they have so many points because they have played so many games! The east last 2 rounds were sweeps!! The nucks have gone to seven the last two series.
> 
> ...



No team gets by Chicago, Nashville, and San Jose without their top centre playing well. Henrik is also being talked about in the media as a Conn Smythe candidate. Now, you can argue whether he is the front runner, but it would be tough to argue that all of the multiple media guys saying this are not only wrong, but that Henrik is a liability.

Burrows has a reputation as a diver and an unsportsmanlike player so he doesn't get any breaks from the officials. There's not a chance he's playing dirty and only getting 6 minutes in penalties over 18 games. Both him and Kesler had a meeting with the GM and Coach last summer, and they were told in no uncertain terms that they need to play 'whistle to whistle' and to stop the yapping and unsportsmanlike play. This is well documented in the Vancouver media. Your opinion of him, in MY humble opinion, is likely a result of his past play, not his current play.

Both Boston and TB have played 16 games, 2 less than Vancouver so far (but are scheduled to play the 17th). Henrik has 21 points over 18 games, or 1.16 pts/game. The next highest total for a non-Canuck player currently playing is Martin St. Louis/Vincent Lecavalier at 17 points over 16 games, or 1.06 pts/game each. Btw, St. Louis is -8, Henrik is now -4. Plus, the Lightning have played the defensively pourous Capitals and the injury depleted Pens. Henrik has had a MUCH tougher trip to the Finals than either of those other 2 players. His performance is remarkable.


----------



## Scott (25 May 2011)

It's always nice to see when people do their homework on stats and come in and own someone who did not.


----------



## canada94 (25 May 2011)

Brutus said:
			
		

> No team gets by Chicago, Nashville, and San Jose without their top centre playing well. Henrik is also being talked about in the media as a Conn Smythe candidate. Now, you can argue whether he is the front runner, but it would be tough to argue that all of the multiple media guys saying this are not only wrong, but that Henrik is a liability.
> 
> Burrows has a reputation as a diver and an unsportsmanlike player so he doesn't get any breaks from the officials. There's not a chance he's playing dirty and only getting 6 minutes in penalties over 18 games. Both him and Kesler had a meeting with the GM and Coach last summer, and they were told in no uncertain terms that they need to play 'whistle to whistle' and to stop the yapping and unsportsmanlike play. This is well documented in the Vancouver media. Your opinion of him, in MY humble opinion, is likely a result of his past play, not his current play.
> 
> Both Boston and TB have played 16 games, 2 less than Vancouver so far (but are scheduled to play the 17th). Henrik has 21 points over 18 games, or 1.16 pts/game. The next highest total for a non-Canuck player currently playing is Martin St. Louis/Vincent Lecavalier at 17 points over 16 games, or 1.06 pts/game each. Btw, St. Louis is -8, Henrik is now -4. Plus, the Lightning have played the defensively pourous Capitals and the injury depleted Pens. Henrik has had a MUCH tougher trip to the Finals than either of those other 2 players. His performance is remarkable.



I have not denied that Vancouver is an amazing team, or the fact that the Sedins are not themselves good. I simply am stating that their +/- is horrendous to me and that I personally believe the Canucks are in the place they are from the other 2-3-4 lines stepping up, also because of their net minder. Stats ARE stats, they have points but their plus minis still sucks, it would suck at +1 in my opinion.

Henriks season pts/game = 1.14 (he's doing better in this!)... 1.17
Henriks season +/- =       26..... Playoff's -4

Daniel Season pts/game = 1.26 ...... Playoff's = 0.89
Daniel +/- = 30 .... Playoffs = -4


They are achieving less then they did in season, underachieving. You can whine about stats, BUT I believe my point is valid they achieved less then they did in season; On the Burrows note I just don't like the player, I was born and raised in hockey rules quite different from even people 2 years older then me, a lot of the things they get away with in the NHL would never happen in my local AAA league and Jr. B league.

- Mike

(I agree with you that the nucks had a tough root, only because they made it so. If they just finished off their game 4's and 5's)


----------



## WonderGirl (25 May 2011)

OH YA!!!!!!!!  Take that!  ha ha Loving it :nod:


----------



## Brutus (26 May 2011)

canada94 said:
			
		

> I have not denied that Vancouver is an amazing team, or the fact that the Sedins are not themselves good. I simply am stating that their +/- is horrendous to me and that I personally believe the Canucks are in the place they are from the other 2-3-4 lines stepping up, also because of their net minder. Stats ARE stats, they have points but their plus minis still sucks, it would suck at +1 in my opinion.
> 
> Henriks season pts/game = 1.14 (he's doing better in this!)... 1.17
> Henriks season +/- =       26..... Playoff's -4
> ...



The Canucks are not winning DESPITE the Sedins, they are winning BECAUSE of the Sedins to a large extent.

When you look at their plus/minus game by game and round by round, you will see that of the 6 games where they were minus players, they lost 4 of those games. More importantly, of the 12 wins so far, the Sedins have been minus players in 2 of them. So, essentially, when they are on, the Canucks win. When they are off, they lose. 

In the first round, the Sedins were plus players (+4 for Daniel, +3 for Henrik) in the first 3 wins. In the debacle that was games 4-6 where they entire team pooped the bed, the Sedins were minus players (-6 Daniel, -7 Henrik)...in THREE games. Overall for the first round, -2 Daniel, -4 Henrik, but this was largely from games 4-6.

This trend continues for rounds 2 and 3...Sedins on, they win, Sedins off they lose. The corelation is not quite as strong in round 2 as the others, and this is due to the incredible effort put forth by Kesler, who basically carried the team through Nashville.

Once the Sedins got away from Keith/Seabrook, Suter/Weber and the suffocating Nashville defence, they tore up San Jose. Henrik set Canucks records for assists in a playoff game (4 in game 4), he assisted on all three of the pp goals scored in 1:55 in game 4 (a Canucks record), he set the Canucks record for assists in one playoff season (18), and points in one playoff round (12 pts, 5 games). It is widely speculated that Henrik was injured against Nashville early on in the round. Based on his breakout following a long rest between rounds 2 and 3, this speculation is propably true and surely led to his sub-par performance in round 2.

What does Burrows do that you find offensive? Please be specific. If you are going to say that a player of his reputation is getting away with it for 18 games with only 6 PIM, I need a little more than 'i just don't like the player'.


----------



## Nostix (26 May 2011)

I personally find it _offensive_ that Burrows, Lapierre, Samuelsson, Kesler and Luongo have created a culture of diving and embellishment, to the point that H. Sedin is now getting in on the act.

When I see that sort of thing happening on a team that is talented enough to not need it, it bothers me. I started out with every intention to cheer for the Canucks all the way until the end, but I just can't get myself up to cheer for that kind of play.


----------



## canada94 (26 May 2011)

I'm just going to settle with you they have played an important role but are still underachieving  +/- wise which I have been saying all along, lol. 

My opinion on burrows does not have to do with the fact he has 6 minutes of penalties I simply believe he should have MORE because I have witnessed him within the game get away with A-LOT. I'm not going to debate about whether or not the Sedins have played a big role because when we first started debating they were on for every goal against in the Nashville series, I will however admit they completely demolished the San Jose sharks, even Burrow's who has actually played good, very good.

I am obviously biased against them, but someone said I don't support with "stats". They don't have the +/- they did in the season, and that was all I was saying the ENTIRE time.. oh and that I personally hate Burrows who to anyone who is not a Nucks fan is a player you love to hate.

- Mike


----------



## Brutus (26 May 2011)

canada94 said:
			
		

> My opinion on burrows does not have to do with the fact he has 6 minutes of penalties I simply believe he should have MORE because I have witnessed him within the game get away with A-LOT. - Mike



Right, so what has he done specifically? Other than the 3 minors he's taken.


----------



## canada94 (26 May 2011)

Brutus said:
			
		

> Right, so what has he done specifically? Other than the 3 minors he's taken.



Every-time you speed do you get a ticket? 

Tripped, hooked but most of all.. his biggest and I mean his most evident thing I see him do alllllllll the time is HOLD.


----------



## Brutus (26 May 2011)

canada94 said:
			
		

> Every-time you speed do you get a ticket?
> 
> Tripped, hooked but most of all.. his biggest and I mean his most evident thing I see him do alllllllll the time is HOLD.



I'll watch for that...honestly, I have not seen him play dirty all year. He skates away from most scrums, doesn't yap at the refs unless it's a total bs call, and generally plays like a 'good Canadian kid'.

I'll come on here and eat crow if I see him play that way, Scouts honour.


----------



## canada94 (26 May 2011)

Brutus said:
			
		

> I'll watch for that...honestly, I have not seen him play dirty all year. He skates away from most scrums, doesn't yap at the refs unless it's a total bs call, and generally plays like a 'good Canadian kid'.
> 
> I'll come on here and eat crow if I see him play that way, Scouts honour.



It's hockey still kicks ass 

IM going against my ways currently and cheering for the nucks 

- Mike


----------



## Haletown (26 May 2011)

I live in the area near the Roger's Arena  where a lot of the Canuck players live, see them at Starbucks, Bojangles, Urban Fare and YBP etc.  They are very low key and very respectful of the fans and the fans tend to leave them alone. If you make some chit-chat with them they just smile and say thanks for supporting the team . . .  always team focus.


They have a very quiet confidence about them and seem to understand they are a team of destiny.

Go 'nucks go . . .  can't wait for the parade.


----------



## Haletown (27 May 2011)

Caught part of this on HBO last night . . .  

http://www.hbocanada.com/247penguinscapitals/video.php

Best Hockey show ever . . miked up players, refs & coaches, on the ice,  in the locker room.  If you ever wanted to know what the players & refs say to each other on ice . .  this is the show

Set the PVR up to get the rest.


----------



## Jeremy360 (27 May 2011)

If his conditioning gets back up to par the Canucks could be a lot more trouble for the East:



> Vancouver Canuck centre Manny Malhotra, who suffered what was thought to be a season-ending eye injury on March 16 that at one point was perhaps considered to be career-threatening, has been cleared by doctors to fully participate in practice, including taking contact.
> 
> While no decisions have been made on playing a game as Malhotra still needs to prove to himself and the coaching staff he's capable of playing without being a liability to himself or the team, there is now a legitimate chance he could see action in the Stanley Cup final if all continues to go well.



Full article at TSN: http://www.tsn.ca/nhl/story/?id=367065

I thought that it might have been a career killer when he went down.  With no Canucks game until Wednesday this is certainly the best news that I'll hear all week.


----------



## CougarKing (2 Jun 2011)

Raffi Torres just made everyone's day in Vancouver. With 19 seconds to spare.  ;D


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2011)

Torres is an asshole.


----------



## Infanteer (2 Jun 2011)

Yeah, but he's a asshole on a winning team....


----------



## armyvern (2 Jun 2011)

Boston in 6.


----------



## HavokFour (2 Jun 2011)

I just heard that the team that wins game 1 gets the cup 77% of the time. ;D


----------



## Infanteer (2 Jun 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Boston in 6.



:rofl:


----------



## HavokFour (2 Jun 2011)

Vancouver in 4.  8)

If I am wrong, the next poster below this will get full custody of my first born. (Shipping time: 6-8 weeks *years*) 

;D


----------



## Jeremy360 (2 Jun 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> Vancouver in 4.  8)
> 
> If I am wrong, the next poster below this will get full custody of my first born. (Shipping time: 6-8 weeks *years*)
> 
> ;D



My neighbor called for the sweep, claiming that Boston would only have to score one goal on Vancouver's "mediocre defence."  I heard a *thud* last night with mere seconds remaining in the game.  I have a theory that it was the back of his head hitting the wall in despair.  He was right about one goal being able to decide a game in this series and wrong about everything else.   :

It's hard to determine which is more fun:  being a Canucks fan deep into enemy(re: Leafs) territory, or being in Vancouver during party mode.  I think I'm one of a dozen fans in Kingston right now.  

Also, my quote of the week came from K-Rock.  I can't recall it word for word, but he was on the phone with a correspondent in Vancouver.

_"I'm a diehard Leafs fans, so I've never experienced it my lifetime.  Can you tell me what it's like to be in a Stanley Cup city?"_

It's going to be a close series, but I'm going to have to wager on the Jets in 6 games.


----------



## WonderGirl (2 Jun 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> :rofl:



I second that!  Canucks in 5


----------



## Nostix (3 Jun 2011)

I've got the Vancouver Canucks winning in six games, once and for all proving that they are the best soccer team in the NHL.


----------



## HavokFour (5 Jun 2011)

2 down, 2 to go! ;D


----------



## canada94 (6 Jun 2011)

Nostix said:
			
		

> I've got the Vancouver Canucks winning in six games, once and for all proving that they are the best soccer team in the NHL.



HAHA this coincides perfectly with the huge "hit burrow's received" (DIVE)


----------



## Kat Stevens (6 Jun 2011)

I suppose the high stick in the teeth was a dive too?  Drop it, we get it, you think the Canucks are floppers, trundle on now.


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Jun 2011)

canada94 said:
			
		

> HAHA this coincides perfectly with the huge "hit burrow's received" (DIVE)


Take a hike with CBC who....are totally IN LOVE with Thomas.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Jun 2011)

Most embarrassing performance I've ever seen.


----------



## Jeremy360 (7 Jun 2011)

I can never take Craig Simpson seriously again.  He's had a bias going throughout the playoffs, but he really let it fly tonight.

I hear Versus is hiring, I'll forward his resume for him!  I'll be muting game four and listening to the radio online.


----------



## Nostix (7 Jun 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I suppose the high stick in the teeth was a dive too?  Drop it, we get it, you think the Canucks are floppers, trundle on now.



I see you subscribe to the Alain Vigneault school of logical fallacy, IE: his comments on Eager's boarding on Sedin in game 2 of the Sharks series.

Showing me one black dog doesn't prove that there are no brown dogs in the world. Showing one legitimate penalty doesn't magically prove that the Canucks don't dive.  


_Edit: Typo._


----------



## Infanteer (7 Jun 2011)

I am enjoying watching the Bruins backpeddle with their hypocrisy.  "They Canucks condone this behaviour, that's not what this team does".  Julian's team made him look like an ***.

I called Canucks in 5 at the start and it seems to be moving that direction.

This is playing out just like the San Jose series.  We find a way to win in games 1 and 2 despite a hot opposing goalie and brutal special teams.  Game 3 the opposing team comes out swinging in front of their home crowd (remember the 2nd period smackdown we took against San Jose and game 3) and takes a big victory.

Game 4, we'll watch the tapes, adjust to Thomas' play (all of our goals have been very similar), sort the special teams out and take it back to Vancouver for the win.


----------



## armyvern (7 Jun 2011)

Boston is just diggin' in --- much as they do.

Boston in 6.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jun 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> Boston is just diggin' in --- much as they do.
> 
> Boston in 6.



Disagree...Vancouver in 5. I'm with Infanteer on this one.

Boston ran the score...and they'll pay for that.

As well as the finger thing in the face was a sign of disrespect that won't go unnoticed. Look for the Canucks in Game four.....


----------



## Jeremy360 (7 Jun 2011)

I'm really trying to take my homer goggles off for this, but I'm having a hard time getting over the post whistle play of Lucic.  I can't count how many times I watched him in a Giants uniform.  He was far and away my favorite player on the roster.  Julien said something along the lines of it "not being acceptable on our end" when asked about Lapierre's play.  Fast forward to the next game and they're doing the same thing, but Vancouver wasn't exactly turning it down.  With that said I'd probably hate Lapierre and sing a song for Lucic if the roles were reversed.  Such are the joys of being a diehard homer for the boys in blue.  If both teams play between the whistles it should be an awesome series.  I'm not burning my jersey yet, but I sincerely hope that the Canucks can forget that game.

Get well soon Horton, I hate seeing any player leave the ice like that.  I'm fairly certain that Rome will get a game or two.  On the other hand, Getzlaf got nothing for a similar hit on Hamhuis in the regular season, so we'll see.  I'd bench him either way, lest Thornton knock his block off.

Regardless, on my way out the door I'm greeted with "Ha haaaa...how 'bout those Canucks?!"  I thought for a second, desperately trying to come up with a smartass remark.  In my disappointment the best I could come up with was "how many games are your Habs ahead in the Final?"


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jun 2011)

Best response to the "anyone but the Canucks" crowd - at least for the next day or so:

"We're up two games to one...and we don't stick our fingers in peoples mouths....."

I've never seen such childishness from a "Professional" athlete as I witnessed from Recchi and who ever the other guy is.

The penalty assessed for the hit Rome threw was the right call. Too bad that the refs wouldn't assign some bench time to the chirpers who shoot their mouths off, facewash, stick fingers in faces etc AFTER the whistle has gone. And that goes for both sides.

Don Cherry said it best. Those is that want to chirp....drop the gloves and go at it.


----------



## Sapplicant (7 Jun 2011)

Guess it's official, Horton's out for the rest of the finals. What a shame, I absolutely loved watching him play. Too bad the league's probably going to suspend Rome. I think they should instead suspend one of Vancouver's "Heart and Soul" players, then let Thornton hand down some punishment  >

And Lucic was the other finger-banger. I agree 100%, completely classless. Oh well. 1 down, 3 to go  ;D


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Jun 2011)

Y'know, this country friggin slays me... Calgary Flames; CANADA'S TEAM!  Montreal Canadiens; CANADA'S TEAM!  Vancouver Canucks; SCREW THEM GUYS!  I've been a bruins fan since before most of you were born, I saw "The Goal" live on TV, but I was raised in Canada, and a Canadian team is the closest one has been in 10 years to bring our cup home.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jun 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> then let Thornton hand down some punishment  >



I disagree. Allowing the players to "hand down some punishment" well after the fact would only exacerbate the situation. It was taken care of by the five minute major and the player, Rome, tossed out.
And to ensure this doesn't get out of hand, the guy in charge of officiating should send a message to the coaches, players and refs, something like this:

1. Anyone that goes after the the top players on either team will be gone.....suspended on the spot for the remainder of the playoffs. Rome is the first one;

2. Sticking your fingers in someone's face.....game misconduct;

3. Hacking the goalies hands after he's covered the puck - five minutes and the game;

4. Goalies - if you toss a check and get one back....don't look for a penalty;

5. Yipping and chirping after the whistle - 2 minutes;

6. Beaking off to MY referees AFTER you've been caught red handed and you don't wear an A or a C on your jersey...tack on another two. Keep it up after and its ten. Loose your mind after that and its a game.

I saw enough BS from both teams. No class and for so called "professionals" it was unacceptable.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jun 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Y'know, this country friggin slays me... Calgary Flames; CANADA'S TEAM!  Montreal Canadiens; CANADA'S TEAM!  Vancouver Canucks; SCREW THEM GUYS!  I've been a bruins fan since before most of you were born, I saw "The Goal" live on TV, but I was raised in Canada, and a Canadian team is the closest one has been in 10 years to bring our cup home.


And with you I agree.....(Yoda speak)

I live through the Edmonton years.....in Calgary. I share your pain!!

I'm still cheering for the Canucks...not because they're Canadian....because most of them were the Manitoba Moose at one time.


----------



## Sapplicant (7 Jun 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Y'know, this country friggin slays me... Calgary Flames; CANADA'S TEAM!  Montreal Canadiens; CANADA'S TEAM!  Vancouver Canucks; SCREW THEM GUYS!  I've been a bruins fan since before most of you were born, I saw "The Goal" live on TV, but I was raised in Canada, and a Canadian team is the closest one has been in 10 years to bring our cup home.




Sorry I wasn't born earlier, guess there's nothing I can do about that now. At least I can be more specific so you save on some kleenex. I've been a Bruins fan since I knew what Hockey was. Can thank my Grandmother for that. She grew up in Fredericton, and guess who her neighbours across the way were? This nice family of black folks, surnamed O'Ree. Will's autographed picture is still hanging on a wall in the attic. My father wore #4 playing hockey growing up. Me? I wore #77. Growing up in a small town right on the border with Maine, and having some extended family in Boston, well, I guess I can stop "explaining" myself now. 

For the record, this was the best possible final I could hope for. A Canadian team from the West, vs. my beloved B's. It's a total win-win for me. Pretty sure that I didn't once write "Vancouver - SCREW THEM GUYS". You know, sometimes people putting words in my mouth friggin' slays me. Least your taste in music still kicks ass.


----------



## Sapplicant (7 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I disagree. Allowing the players to "hand down some punishment" well after the fact would only exacerbate the situation. It was taken care of by the five minute major and the player, Rome, tossed out.
> And to ensure this doesn't get out of hand, the guy in charge of officiating should send a message to the coaches, players and refs, something like this:
> 
> 1. Anyone that goes after the the top players on either team will be gone.....suspended on the spot for the remainder of the playoffs. Rome is the first one;
> ...



Jim, I wasn't being serious. I'd've used  :rage: instead of  > if I was. Obviously this is 2011, not 1970.

I will say, much butt your list does kick.








edited for some tee-hee-hee


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Jun 2011)

Interesting that you would think I was referring to you specifically.  Did I quote your post? No.  Did I single you out? No... I was just unfortunate enough to post after you, believe me, it won't happen again.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jun 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Interesting that you would think I was referring to you specifically.  Did I quote your post? No.  Did I single you out? No... I was just unfortunate enough to post after you, believe me, it won't happen again.



Sorry if you took it that way, no offence intended.


----------



## Rifleman62 (7 Jun 2011)

Jim, you joke: 





> Boston ran the score...



Vancouver has a lousy goalie who is overpaid ten million dollars a season, which is approx one million a month during the hockey season. As a former certified amateur coach, I would be the last one to blame the goalie. 

Last three shots on goal by Boston, three goals. A reality "He shoots. he scores".

I watch on NBC. Those guys got some humor, some excitement. 

CBC is boring. CBC uses taxpayers dollars to outbid private broadcasters to telecast hockey.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Sorry if you took it that way, no offence intended.



Not you Jim


----------



## Sapplicant (7 Jun 2011)

Sorry Kat, an ass out of me I made and you. I'm serious though, I've been wanting to see a CanWest Vs. Bruins since I was still in diapers. Soooo, 12 years old?


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jun 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Not you Jim



Sorry about that am I (Yoda speak like day it is here).

Rifleman....Luongo yanked would I after goal four.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Jun 2011)

This was the final I hoped for, and dreaded at the same time.  At the end of the day, I've gotta back the home team, though.


----------



## Jeremy360 (7 Jun 2011)

Personally, I enjoy the Sportsnet broadcasts.  I don't know if it's Cogeco or CBC at fault, but I have more difficulty getting through a Canucks game than downloading porn on a 28k modem.  While Coach's Corner has entertainment value, CBC shouldn't have a monopoly on the playoffs.  By entertainment value I mean hearing Grapes talk about the game that Bieska and Lalongo just had.


----------



## Jeremy360 (7 Jun 2011)

CityNews said:
			
		

> Breaking News: Vancouver defenceman Aaron Rome suspended 4 games for Horton hit. More to come.



I wanted him out the lineup anyway, but not like this.  I feel terrible for Horton, but they really need some consistency in the decisions.  If a playoff game is equivalent to four regular season games, how does Rome get 16 games?


----------



## Brutus (7 Jun 2011)

It's one game. And even in that one game, it was the last 40 minutes that descended into the debacle it became. Of the 180 minutes played so far, Boston won 60 of those minutes (including the 2nd of Game 2). Despite the lop-sided score, the Canucks are up 2-1, and have outplayed Boston more than Boston has outplayed Vancouver. 

Vancouver has to win 2 of the next 4, Boston has to win 3 of the next 4. I'll take my chances with the President's Trophy winners playing at least .500 hockey. Vancouver doesn't have to win any road games, Boston will have to win at least one road game. 

Boston has lost Horton, perhaps their best winger over the entire playoffs, and Vancouver has lost Rome, their 6th defenceman.

Vancouver will win this, I believe. If they win Game 4, it ends in 5, it they lose Game 4, it will go seven games. I think Boston would take a Game 6 at home.

edit: for spelling.


----------



## Infanteer (7 Jun 2011)

Game 3 was even pretty much up to the half-way mark.  It was 2-0 Boston after an unfortunate turn-over off Edler's broken stick and a Kesler own-goal.  The game shifted perceptably when Marchand got the SH goal.  After that, we lost control.  I don't even count the last 10 minutes (and 3 goals) as real hockey.

Some good time with the video replay will help adjust.  As I said, the keys are figuring out:

1.   Thomas; and

2.  Special Teams.

This is very similar to the scenario going into Game 4 against San Jose.

I was sad to see Horton go; obviously Rome didn't intend to do that.  If Horton would have passed 1 second later, the hit would have been legit but the result the same.  I hope to see Tanev/Ballard brought back on as our 3rd D line.


----------



## Brutus (7 Jun 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Game 3 was even pretty much up to the half-way mark.  It was 2-0 Boston after an unfortunate turn-over off Edler's broken stick and a Kesler own-goal.  The game shifted perceptably when Marchand got the SH goal.  After that, we lost control.  I don't even count the last 10 minutes (and 3 goals) as real hockey.
> 
> Some good time with the video replay will help adjust.  As I said, the keys are figuring out:
> 
> ...



Totally agree. This is more like the San Jose series, and less like the Chicago series. 

The Canucks pitiful PP will turn around. You don't have the best PP in the regular season and playoffs by accident. Also, the Bruins will be somewhat satisfied with the League over the suspension, and will not have the added motivation of trying to punish the Canucks when the League didn't. The suspension takes a little bit of the wind out of the sails of the Bruins on that issue.

Canucks in 5.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Jun 2011)

WRT the hit on Horton - this in no way  excuses Rome for the hit - in the NHL or any league, keep your head up and on a swivel. Horton got caught admiring his pass, like Crosby did and Eric  Lindros did when he was buried by Scott Stevens and Teemu Selanne did when he was cranked by Mike Peca...almost identical circumstances.


----------



## canada94 (7 Jun 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I suppose the high stick in the teeth was a dive too?  Drop it, we get it, you think the Canucks are floppers, trundle on now.



No I think burrows is!.. it was also a joke.

But on another note; to be honest I really truly did not think it was an 8-1 game! Other then the evident 10 minute break down I thought Vancouver played "OK". It was still a Boston game... but a much closer one. (IN MY OPINION). 

Edited for a typo


----------



## Infanteer (9 Jun 2011)

Ouch - I'm officially out of the chrystal ball business.  My final prediction on this is that it'll go 6, maybe 7....

Thomas is playing Stanley Cup champion hockey, Luongo quit the last couple games.  I'll be interested to see if they start Schneider in game 5 to give Luongo a breather...lord knows the Canucks home crowd won't be easy on him.

This will be an exciting series, but I really want to see the bush league stuff come to an end.


----------



## aesop081 (9 Jun 2011)

Did Vancouver know they were going to Boston to play Hockey ?


----------



## medicineman (9 Jun 2011)

The only predicition I can give is that whoever scores the most goals will likely win...beyond that, you'll have to ask the League president who paid the most for the honour of getting the Cup this year.

But I'm not a conspiracy theorist.

MM


----------



## krustyrl (9 Jun 2011)

The 'Nucks need somebody like Tiger Williams again who will stand up to some of these clowns...talkin' to YOU Marchand.!! LoL.!!


----------



## krustyrl (9 Jun 2011)

...oh and Luongo needs to steal a  game or two for these guys..?   :rage:


----------



## armyvern (9 Jun 2011)

krustyrl said:
			
		

> The 'Nucks need somebody like Tiger Williams again who will stand up to some of these clowns...talkin' to YOU Marchand.!! LoL.!!



Clowns. Quaint. Guess it all depends on which side your cheering for 'cause I certainly see some clowns on the other side of the ice too.

Boston in six.


----------



## armyvern (9 Jun 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Ouch - I'm officially out of the chrystal ball business.  My final prediction on this is that it'll go 6, maybe 7....
> 
> Thomas is playing Stanley Cup champion hockey, Luongo quit the last couple games.  I'll be interested to see if they start Schneider in game 5 to give Luongo a breather...lord knows the Canucks home crowd won't be easy on him.
> 
> This will be an exciting series, but I really want to see the bush league stuff come to an end.



"Bush League" has existed in hockey games since the original six - it's all a part of the game; no difference this year than any other. Vancouver wants Boston to play Vancouver's style of game exactly as Boston wants Vancouver to play Boston-style. Whichever team gives in and plays the others' style of game will be the loser in this series.

I'm hoping that Vancouver gives Schneider the start (I think Lou is waaaaayyyy overpaid) because I like his style and I think that will tighten it up somewhat. Thomas is having an excellent year and series thus far and I am thanking the stars we have him in net because the rest of the Boston D could really use a swift kick in the ass. 

Glad that it is Boston up against a Canadian team in any case so I'd temper my disappointment of possibly losing the Cup with the solace that it's back in Canada.


----------



## Infanteer (9 Jun 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> "Bush League" has existed in hockey games since the original six - it's all a part of the game;



Bush league is biting, taunting, calling teams out (and then having your guys do the same) and all the other BS after the whistle.  Both teams are doing it and it is stupid to watch in the Finals.

As a Canucks fan it is frustrating as we should be making Boston pay big time for the penalties, but we get nothing and end up going to the box ourselves.


----------



## OldSolduer (9 Jun 2011)

Luongo, while I like him, was left in that net far too long.

He should have been pulled in game 3 after the 4th goal, or about 8 goals too late.

The Sedins were AWOL.


----------



## Infanteer (9 Jun 2011)

Funny thing is, as a Canucks fan, I've seen this before.

This is the team that dumped 2 straight (including a goose egg) to Edmonton at the end of the season.  This is the team that lost those two against Chicago big time (including a goose egg) in Round 1.  So I've seen the team go in and out of these troughs.  I'm just hoping we get out of this one in time (like, Friday).


----------



## Kat Stevens (9 Jun 2011)

Don't forget also, that the Bruins, much as I love em, are choke artists of the highest order.  If they lose the next one, They in all likelihood will implode.  And someone needs to put Thomas on his ass a few times, or label a slapshot or two straight at his mellon, he's entirely too confident.


----------



## Brutus (9 Jun 2011)

Vern: I can appreciate that Boston has a style, but the constant slashes to the ankles/knees, holding, interference, etc is not allowed. If this was 2001, fine, but the game has been called a certain way for 82 games + 3 rounds, and now there is a definate shift back to 'Old Time (Illegal) Hockey'. 

Canucks are losing the neutral zone battle, and are turning the puck over in their end too much. Their Powerplay needs to score as right now they are actually -1 in that department. If they can do that, and the game is called competantly, the Canucks can win. If not, they will have a tough time winning 2 of the next 3.


----------



## Sapplicant (9 Jun 2011)

I can't wait to see game 5. Boston has momentum on their side, but you just have to know that Vancouver is going to EXPLODE out of the gates to try to get their crowd into the game ASAP after their disastrous trip to Beantown.. This could be one for the ages. I believe we're going to see a much tighter score, possibly even overtime. 

Not looking foward to the final horn of the cup-winning game, however. I've never had to drown my sorrows in celebration before. Celebratorroful drinks? This could get ugly...


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Jun 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Celebratorroful



That's _all I needed to read_.....into the lexicon you go, *Celebratorroful*.....
Fu*king delicious.....
(Bless your little heart)



And, oh yeah.....'de 'ockey.

"Baa 'stin" has momentum.....big momentum.

If Vancouver doesn't come out hungry, they will be truly, righteously, unequivocally, in the anally...screwed.

IMO, I hope they come out and make this an enormous battle-to-the-death........


----------



## Scott (9 Jun 2011)

Sapplicant said:
			
		

> Not looking foward to the final horn of the cup-winning game, however. I've never had to drown my sorrows in celebration before. Celebratorroful drinks? This could get ugly...



Think of it like a win/win situation...

Canucks win = riot.

Canucks lose = riot.

It wouldn't be Stanley Cup hockey with a Canadian team in the finals otherwise ;D


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (9 Jun 2011)

Scott said:
			
		

> It wouldn't be Stanley Cup hockey with a Canadian team in the finals otherwise ;D



Friggin' A!

You fill up some "growlers"...I'll fire up the TV.

We'll set some garbarge can fires...laugh...cry....maybe sh!t our pants......(I dunno if we'll have enough time)...

It'll be freakin' beauty!


----------



## Rifleman62 (10 Jun 2011)

After Wednesday's game:

Two men were sitting next to each other at a bar. After a while, one guy looks at the other and says, 'I can't help but think, from listening to you, that you're from Sweden .'

The other guy responds proudly, 'Yes, that I am!'

The first guy says, 'So am I! And where about from Sweden might you be'?

The other guy answers, 'I'm from Stockholm , I am.'

The first guy responds, 'So am I!'

'Sure and begorra. And what street did you live on in Stockholm The other guy says, 'A lovely little area it was. I lived on McCleary Street in the old central part of town.'

The first guy says, 'Faith and it's a small world. So did I! So did I! And to what school would you have been going'?

The other guy answers, 'Well now, I went to St. Mary's, of course.'

The first guy gets really excited and says, 'And so did I. Tell me, what year did you graduate'?

The other guy answers, 'Well, now, let's see. I graduated in 1984.'

The first guy exclaims, 'The Good Lord must be smiling down upon us! I can hardly believe our good luck at winding up in the same bar tonight. Can you believe it?  I graduated from St. Mary's in 1984 my own self!'

About this time, Vicky walks into the bar, sits down and orders a beer.

Brian, the bartender, walks over to Vicky, shaking his head and mutters, 'It's going to be a long night tonight.' 

Vicky asks, 'Why do you say that, Brian'?

'The Sedin twins are pissed again.'


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (10 Jun 2011)

Unfortunately, Luongo is going to be starting tonight...if they keep him in, we will lose for sure.  :facepalm: Schneider is a much better choice, and he can win the game for us. After that last goal on Luongo, he looked like he was suffering from some serious PTSD...did you see the look in his eyes? Man, did he look stressed!!!  :crybaby:


----------



## Nostix (10 Jun 2011)

If you thought he looked upset after the last goal, you should've seen him in the after game press conference when the reporters asked him to comment on the fact that the Canucks fans in Rogers Arena cheered wildly when he was pulled.


----------



## Rifleman62 (10 Jun 2011)

Stressed. BS. Would you be stressed making one million a month during the ten month hockey season?

As reported by a NBC sportscaster during Wednesday's game. During an interview with the Vancouver coach regarding Monday's game, numb nuts said words to the effect: don't even think about taking me out.

How is that for teamwork by the highest paid Vancouver player, and former "C".


----------



## Jeremy360 (10 Jun 2011)

Nostix said:
			
		

> If you thought he looked upset after the last goal, you should've seen him in the after game press conference when the reporters asked him to comment on the fact that the Canucks fans in Rogers Arena cheered wildly when he was pulled.



I was expecting Luongo to Force Push that reporter across the room, but he is not a Jedi yet.  Fear leads to anger leads to hate, hate leads to blowouts for the Bruins.

On another note Twitter claims that Chris Tanev is in for Keith Ballard:  


> Chris Tanev is expected to replace Keith Ballard on the Canucks’ blueline for Game 5 of the Stanley Cup Final on Friday. -TSN



Just watching the interview it appears as if his personality has taken a 180* turn from the regular season.  I agree that he had a horrible game, his only saving grace was that he blocked a few of the shots that he set up for them.  I do, however feel terrible for the guy...I can't speculate if he's in the doghouse with the coach, or in some kind of conflict with management.  It appears that they won't play him unless they're absolutely forced to and his confidence has been blown to smithereens.  I really won't be shocked if he's gone in the postseason, he's likely to get more minutes on any other team.


----------



## Infanteer (10 Jun 2011)

The Luongo issue needs to be buried.  Did he let in 4 last game?  Yes.  It wouldn't have been an issue if we would have put 3 or 4 in the net ourselves.  Our biggest issue isn't goaltending right now, it's the inability to put anything by Thomas.


----------



## Nostix (10 Jun 2011)

They're not two distinctly separate issues. One of the big bonuses of the Canucks' offence has been the ability of D-Men to aggressively jump up into the play, and to hem the Bruins in their zone.

By the end of game 4, it was very clearly obvious that the D men were taking fewer chances on the rush, and were extremely hesitant to stand up and put heavy pressure on the Bruins at the offensive blue line. I'm not a mind reader, but it wouldn't be too difficult to surmise that having shaky goal-tending might have led to the obvious change in play style on their back end.


----------



## Jeremy360 (10 Jun 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> The Luongo issue needs to be buried.  Did he let in 4 last game?  Yes.  It wouldn't have been an issue if we would have put 3 or 4 in the net ourselves.  Our biggest issue isn't goaltending right now, it's the inability to put anything by Thomas.



Amen, when Luongo is confident he's quite possibly the best in the league.  I don't place all(or even most of) the blame on him for the last two games.  It's difficult enough to stop shots and it's impossible if the team in front of you stops skating.  If Vancouver puts one or two past Thomas early on he'll step up and the game could be a lock.  Scoring first would be a huge boost, that other guy looks far too comfortable in net, almost cocky.  

I'm not expecting a blowout, but I'd love to see Vancouver win by a pair.


----------



## Brutus (10 Jun 2011)

The Defence in the last 2 games for the Canucks looked slow, lacked confidance, and made a ton of mistakes. I agree they weren't joining the rush, but they were equally as bad in their own end. 3 Defecemen had brutal plays where a Bruin just skated around them on their way to the net (Bieksa, Erhoff, and Edler). Ballard cough up the puck numerous times in his own end like it was made of Plutonium, and Alberts got caught out of position numerous times. 

Luongo NEEDS his defence to play a certain way based on his style. If they don't, it's a shooting gallery, which is exactly what happened. Thomas' style is not predicated on sound defensive zone play. However, if both teams play to their best ability, fewer pucks will get by Luongo as he requires less luck and acrobatics.


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (10 Jun 2011)

I really hope everyone is right about Luongo tonight...I am a hardcore Canucks fan, and I was born in Vancouver as well. The only game I ever went to was back in 1983 to watch the Canucks play Edmonton. This was essentially the same team that was creamed by the Islanders in four games during the cup final in 1982. WE tied 3-3 that day. It was amazing to watch the likes of Gretzky and such play. I just don't want to see a repeat of 1994. Especially, if it goes to seven games, which it will if we win tonight, I would not want to be downtown if we lost a game seven here in Vancouver...can we say riot city???


----------



## Sapplicant (10 Jun 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Our biggest issue isn't goaltending right now, it's the inability to put anything by Thomas.



Especially on the power play  >


----------



## armyvern (10 Jun 2011)

0230hrs Saturday morning here & 34 degrees ... and I'm up and ready with the jersey on ...

I'll put the pot of coffee on when the lazy men begin to rise for the game.

Only thing better than a Boston win today would be to have a nice breeze come along and carry that Eau de KAF in another direction. Ughhhhhh.

We're split about 50 / 50 here for fans ... it gets quite interesting and entertaining; betting this near-beer shit though has to go!!


----------



## GnyHwy (10 Jun 2011)

Change this to the Bruins Rule thread.

Go Bruins Go!!!!!


----------



## medicineman (10 Jun 2011)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> Change this to the Bruins Rule Drool  thread.
> 
> Go Home Bruins Go Home!!!!!



There, fixed that for you.

MM


----------



## armyvern (10 Jun 2011)

GnyHwy said:
			
		

> Change this to the Bruins Rule thread.
> 
> Go Bruins Go!!!!!



It ain't over yet; I haven't sung.


----------



## medicineman (10 Jun 2011)

I thought you said you'd lost a pile of weight, not gained ??!!.

MM


----------



## armyvern (10 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> I thought you said you'd lost a pile of weight, not gained ??!!.
> 
> MM



Down another 1.5 this past week without even trying.  

That will about max me out for the tour because I always lose 10 to 12 in the first 2 months. Any more shrinkage on the already non-existant boobs will have me hunting down and highjacking the Twilight Zone ice cream truck ...


----------



## Privateer (11 Jun 2011)

Way to get it done, boys!


----------



## Infanteer (11 Jun 2011)

Luongo's comeback shutout was as epic as his game 3 and 4 breakdown.  I don't go on the Canucks forums because its full of idiots, but I'm sure happy to see the Luongo haters eating s**t.

That game was Luongo and our defence, who played a clutch game.  Still no sight of Kesler or the Sedins. 

Thomas has a lock on the Conn Smythe.  I can't help think that even if Canucks win in 6 or 7, Thomas still has a pretty good chance as his stats are epic.  If Luongo has another game like tonight, he may be back in the running just for clutch play.  Kesler or the Sedins, if they have a big game 6, are the other possible contenders.

Game 6 is going to be epic; we really got to figure the offensive piece out like Tampa Bay did - aside from game 2, the only other goals are from our 3rd line.  But hey, if Pittsburgh can win off Maxim Talbot's scoring, we can win of a guy like Lapierre or Torres.


----------



## OldSolduer (11 Jun 2011)

Kesler is  hurt.....the Sedins?

Don't get me started on Europeans......


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Jun 2011)

2 words... Pavel Bure.


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (11 Jun 2011)

Europeans who play for Detroit are no longer European?


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (11 Jun 2011)

Stanley Cup Championship, Monday in Boston!!! Go Canucks Go...DO NOT screw this up for us, Luongo!!!


----------



## Kat Stevens (11 Jun 2011)

Private Davidson said:
			
		

> Stanley Cup Championship, Monday in Boston!!! Go Canucks Go...DO NOT screw this up for us, Luongo!!!



I hope you CCd this to the Canucks defence, they're the ones that shit the bed.


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (11 Jun 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I hope you CCd this to the Canucks defence, they're the ones that crap the bed.



Yes, the defence will definitely have to step it up for game six if we are going to be able to bring the cup home.


----------



## Jeremy360 (11 Jun 2011)

That was the kind of entertaining hockey game I was looking for.  I couldn't get up for a Keith'ss until the intermissions and was on the edge of my seat the entire time.  I'll admit that I was a little bit torn on Luongo starting, but after he made a few key saves I figured it was going to be a good show.  I'm eating my words now and clearly underestimated how quickly he put the games behind him.

On another note I wore the Kesler jersey to No Frills this morning.  One of the employees struck up a polite hockey conversation and a few shopper joined in.  There was a good four or five feet to pass, but a middle aged man caught me in the ribs with a solid elbow.  I didn't retaliate, but no one arrested him either.  I think I understand how Alex Burrows feels now.  I would've chased him down and pulled a Torres on him, but I figure that he'll suffer enough on Monday.  I'm not sure if a flying elbow is professional conduct either, I'll ask my CoC on Monday.  

Most of the Boston fans here are great for conversation and genuinely seem to know what they're talking about.  If it goes to game 7 I'll head downtown and buy a beer for anyone in a Boston jersey.  It's just sad that there are a few rotten people supporting both teams.  Hopefully the Canucks and their fans are okay if all goes well in Boston.


----------



## RedFive (11 Jun 2011)

Confounded PAT said:
			
		

> On another note I wore the Kesler jersey to No Frills this morning.  One of the employees struck up a polite hockey conversation and a few shopper joined in.  There was a good four or five feet to pass, but a middle aged man caught me in the ribs with a solid elbow.  I didn't retaliate, but no one arrested him either.  I think I understand how Alex Burrows feels now.  I would've chased him down and pulled a Torres on him, but I figure that he'll suffer enough on Monday.  I'm not sure if a flying elbow is professional conduct either, I'll ask my CoC on Monday.



It could have been worse, he could have gone for the face-wash


----------



## WonderGirl (12 Jun 2011)




----------



## Infanteer (12 Jun 2011)

Enjoyed this article as it clearly summarizes the coverage of this series:

http://vansunsportsblogs.com/2011/06/12/on-stanley-cup-final-coverage-and-bias/



> On Stanley Cup Final coverage and the problem of bias
> Pass it to Bulis: Posted by Harrison Mooney →
> 
> June 12, 2011 | 48 Comments
> ...


----------



## Nostix (12 Jun 2011)

So if I may summarize the summary:

- Henrik Sedin doesn't dive, we're all just xenophobes.
- When comparing Tim Thomas and Roberto Luongo, we should compare how Luongo is playing this series to how Thomas played last series.
- Alex Burrows should get a pass on biting, because two tough guys who never had NHL careers did it, and so did Marc Savard - (despite the fact that he was thoroughly crucified in the media at the time.)
- Maxime Lapierre isn't classless for faking an injury to try to draw a penalty - the reporter was just very mean to him when he asked about it.
- Rome should get a free pass because Zdeno Chara once hurt a guy and didn't get suspended - (despite the fact that he was thoroughly crucified in the media at the time.)
- People should really want the Canucks to win the Stanley cup because they donate money to charity.


Does the author have a point about some of the personal attacks against the Sedins' manhood? Yes. 
However, mean bloggers on the internet are always going to be mean, and half of the people cited in this article barely qualify as real hockey journalists. Mike Milbury has always been an idiot, so no surprises out of him.
The vast majority of this article is quite honestly a load of blubbering.


----------



## lethalLemon (12 Jun 2011)

Yellow are my comments.



			
				Nostix said:
			
		

> - Henrik Sedin doesn't dive, we're all just xenophobes.
> I don't ever remember seeing any of the Sedins diving, I know Hansen and Bieksa have, when blocking shots. He may have, he may not have. Do we really need to dwell on it?
> - When comparing Tim Thomas and Roberto Luongo, we should compare how Luongo is playing this series to how Thomas played last series.
> That's silly. Tim Thomas and Roberto Luongo are nearly identical in stats, throughout the regular season - Luongo with the higher GAA and Save % of course. However, Tim Thomas has been the better goalie throughout the playoffs.
> ...



Whatever happened to sportsmanlike conduct?


----------



## Nostix (13 Jun 2011)

I'm quite frankly, shocked that there are people who don't notice the diving. Of course people are going to dwell on it, it's ongoing. As my local team, I want to cheer for them. They make it very hard.

Your assertion re: Tim Thomas vs Luongo in the regular season is flat out incorrect. Please check your stats again.

I'm personally not actually upset that Burrows bit the guy. It's just a continuation in a long line of antics by Burrows. I mean, the guy pulls hair, I'm not surprised he's not winning friends outside Vancouver. 

Lapierre is a terrible acting buffoon. He knows what he did, and there aren't any excuses.

Regarding the minor hacks and slashes; it is certainly par for the course in the playoffs. Every Stanley Cup winning team has had to endure far worse. Complaining about it only underscores what the rest of the hockey media has dubbed 'crying'. On that note, when Thomas is outside his paint, he is in fact, not the same as any other skater, and is afforded many protections under the rules, which Luongo shares. Kerry Fraser wrote an excellent article about it.


----------



## lethalLemon (13 Jun 2011)

Nostix said:
			
		

> I'm quite frankly, shocked that there are people who don't notice the diving. Of course people are going to dwell on it, it's ongoing. *As my local team, I want to cheer for them. They make it very hard.*



Sounds more like bandwagonism to me. If you are in fact a true fan, would it not matter?


----------



## Gimpy (13 Jun 2011)

lethalLemon said:
			
		

> Yellow are my comments.
> 
> Whatever happened to sportsmanlike conduct?



There are so many wrong points in your post.

1) Diving isn't referring to going down to block shots. It's referring to the theatrics of turning a run-of-the-mill check (clean or not) into some kind of sonic boom. Both teams have been selling calls and while it may be deplorable, it will keep happening until the refs crack down on it. The most blatant ones were by Henrik, especially when Ference gave him abump in a scrum and it looked like he was shot.

2) Thomas and Luongo are not nearly as close in stats as it might appear. For one, Thomas had a much better season than Luongo and not the other way (even though a .1 GAA and a . 01 SV% difference might not look big, it is actually a huge difference) and even further Thomas had a record-setting year for SV%.

3) It was obviously a bite, the referee involved in the scrum told Bergeron after that he saw it and said that if he didn't want to be bitten he shouldn't put his fingers in someone's mouth (pretty good advice). I don't care about that though because nothing came of it and it was pretty funny. Although maybe Burrows should have to take a psych exam for wanting to bite a dirty, disgusting hockey glove.

4) That is the kind of player Lapierre is. He is a pest who does whatever it takes to get ahead and if faking an injury does it, then of course he'll do it. Even his old teammates have said that he is that kind of player. I'm not sure if you remember when Mike Ribeiro did the exact same thing one playoffs. It's a style employed by some because again, if the refs fall for it, players will use it to their advantage. Again this links back to the diving and simulation, it isn't a new thing and it isn't going anywhere soon.

5) Finally your point about goalies being fair game outside the crease is blatantly false. This isn't lacrosse, the goalie doesn't become eligible to get hammered the second he moves out of the blue paint. The only change in rules when a goalie comes out of the crease is that the players can't be called for goalie interference if they are maintaining a position behind the goalie. They still cannot intentionally interfere with the goalie.

Honestly, I don't like either team and I really don't care who wins. I just like watching good hockey games this late because it leaves less time until there is more hockey on.


----------



## Infanteer (13 Jun 2011)

Nostix said:
			
		

> The vast majority of this article is quite honestly a load of blubbering.



You missed the point of the article, which is that the Canucks do not deserve to be vilified as "the most hated team in hockey" for what's going on as it is only the culture of the NHL.  All teams have divers, cheap-shot artists, and s**t-disturbers.

However, few teams have the speed and scoring talent that the Canucks do, but unfortuneately, that isn't the focus of this series (neither is the abilities of a guy like Krejci).  As I said a few days ago in this thread, there is much to not like about this series because I know the Canucks are a better team then some of the antics we've seen.  However, what we see on the ice is a product of all 30 teams in the system; if the critics want to point fingers, they better start pointing them all over the place.

As for Thomas and Luongo - Thomas had the better GAA and Sv % this year, but Luongo had more wins.  When it comes down to it, these two are the best in the game and this series, when you take away all the silliness, has really been a goalie duel between the two.

We'll see how the end of that duel gets written tomorrow!


----------



## HavokFour (13 Jun 2011)

I think Anaheim is more deserving of that title. 2006-07 season was an absolute outrage.  :rage:


----------



## HavokFour (13 Jun 2011)

Cup time? Cup time. ;D


----------



## SoldierInAYear (13 Jun 2011)

Go Canucks Go! Let's bring Stanley home!


----------



## dapaterson (13 Jun 2011)

They're in Boston tonight.  Luongo has a 7.20 GAA in Boston for this series.

...and, early in the first, it's 2-0 Boston.  Game 7 on Wednesday...


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> ...and, early in the first, it's 2-0 Boston.  Game 7 on Wednesday...



Yup...let the meltdown begin


----------



## HavokFour (13 Jun 2011)

*DAMMIT LUONGO!*​


----------



## dapaterson (13 Jun 2011)

Make that 3-0.


Hope Vancouver fans don't have any other plans for Wednesday...

EDIT:  It's now 4-0 - I can't type fast enough to keep up with Luongo's latest collapse in Boston.


----------



## HavokFour (13 Jun 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> *DAMMIT LUONGO!*​



*I QUIT.*​


----------



## aesop081 (13 Jun 2011)

Luongo cant keep them out......

The Sedins can't put them in

Kessler too busy laying down and rolling around with another man..........


----------



## HavokFour (13 Jun 2011)

...and Boston is gooning it up like no tomorrow.


----------



## dapaterson (13 Jun 2011)

Luongo:  As effective as UN sanctions at stopping things from getting through.


----------



## HavokFour (13 Jun 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> Luongo:  As effective as UN sanctions at stopping things from getting through.



When on foreign soil. I think this team spends too much time partying after every win at home, that or they have paper thin skin.

 :rage:


----------



## HavokFour (13 Jun 2011)

I think it would be a good idea to start moving troops into Vancouver, it's going to be a long night.


----------



## wson (13 Jun 2011)

I don't know why Vancouver bothers flying Luongo out to Boston. :


----------



## Infanteer (13 Jun 2011)

Wow.  The hockey gods work in mysterious ways.  Back to back scoring champions on the most productive line in the NHL miss 1, no 2, no 3 empty nets (the curse of Tanner Glass) and two good break-ins (Kesler and Hansen) are stoned while our net may as well be a soccer goal.

Schneider is looking sharp and Boston, of all teams, is historic for choking.  Lots of hockey left!   >


----------



## dapaterson (13 Jun 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Wow.  The hockey gods work in mysterious ways.  Back to back scoring champions on the most productive line in the NHL miss 1, no 2, no 3 empty nets (the curse of Tanner Glass) and two good break-ins (Kesler and Hansen) are stoned while our net may as well be a soccer goal.
> 
> Schneider is looking sharp and Boston, of all teams, is historic for choking.  Lots of hockey left!   >



So... you're saying Vancouver can't win; their only hope is that Boston loses?   >


----------



## Infanteer (13 Jun 2011)

That would be it. :nod:


----------



## Sapplicant (13 Jun 2011)

So. Any predictions for game 7?  ;D


----------



## Infanteer (13 Jun 2011)

Well, the roles are a bit reversed.  Vancouver only has 1 in Boston; Boston only has 2 in Vancouver.

This series will definately go down in history as something, regardless of the end.


----------



## Infanteer (14 Jun 2011)

Game 7 baby.

I can leave that game on a high note (as high as one can take a game 6 loss) - the Sedin's looked pissed, Kesler looked hungry and we go back to home ice.

We've scored 3 in Boston and they've only scored 2 in Van!


----------



## aesop081 (14 Jun 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> the Sedin's looked pissed,



Maybe for their next trick, they will earn their paycheck.


----------



## Infanteer (14 Jun 2011)

No kidding....


----------



## Infanteer (14 Jun 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WHSohROSt4&feature=player_embedded

Speaking of epic!


----------



## armyvern (14 Jun 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> ...and Boston is gooning it up like no tomorrow.



I'd rather that than the crap Burrows is pulling. Just saying.


----------



## armyvern (14 Jun 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Wow.  The hockey gods work in mysterious ways.  Back to back scoring champions on the most productive line in the NHL miss 1, no 2, no 3 empty nets (the curse of Tanner Glass) and two good break-ins (Kesler and Hansen) are stoned while our net may as well be a soccer goal.
> 
> Schneider is looking sharp and Boston, of all teams, is historic for choking.  Lots of hockey left!   >



It'll be epic I'm sure. The guys here are blaming it on the reffing. Too fucking funny. Yep, must be the refs fault that Vancouver can't score when they're 6 on 3. LOL.

Good luck next game!! May the best team win!!


----------



## Jeremy360 (14 Jun 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7WHSohROSt4&feature=player_embedded
> 
> Speaking of epic!



I loved Raffi Torres' little killing spree and almost fell out of my chair when it showed Lucic.  That made my morning suck a little bit less.

The best part of the loss was probably Hank scoring.  Hopefully he does it early in the next game, secondary scoring is good, but it's called that for a reason.  Wednesday is the gold medal game Bobby Lu, I hope you show up for it.  

Lord Stanley's mug!  Take it! It's yours!


----------



## 2 Cdo (14 Jun 2011)

ArmyVern said:
			
		

> It'll be epic I'm sure. The guys here are blaming it on the reffing. Too ******* funny. Yep, must be the refs fault that Vancouver can't score when they're 6 on 3. LOL.
> 
> Good luck next game!! May the best team win!!



Take a look at TSN for Vancouver fans comments. Apparently Vancouver hasn't deserved any penalty they have recieved this year and everyone they play should be short-handed for 59 of the 60 minutes in a game.  : Ringette fans, every single one of them.


Go Bruins!


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jun 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> No kidding....



Conspicuous by their absence. I remember the Oiler days where no one could stop Gretzky or Messier. So what's up with the Not Seen Twins?


----------



## Jeremy360 (14 Jun 2011)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Take a look at TSN for Vancouver fans comments. Apparently Vancouver hasn't deserved any penalty they have recieved this year and everyone they play should be short-handed for 59 of the 60 minutes in a game.  : Ringette fans, every single one of them.



We're not all that daft, I've been hollering too, but only in asking for consistency.  Call it, or don't.  It shouldn't matter who made the hit or who received it.  If Vancouver dives, call them for Unsportsmanlike Conduct.  Don't let a Bruin get away with murder later in the frame to justify it, call the crosscheck.  When these two teams play hockey, it's electric.  When they start to trade cheapshots after every whistle, I'd rather be sailing or setting my shorts on fire.

The officials can't be blamed for the loss, we have a hockey team(and a goaltender, to some extent) to blame for that.  I believe that it's part of the reason that "non traditional markets" have trouble picking up the game.  During a few games with a group of new bandwagon fans I've been asked "isn't that a penalty?"  My only response "I dunno, really."  Something that was a penalty in the last game is all good in the next.  The officials have taken a bias both ways at times and the Canucks have gotten away with their share.  I'm aware that it's not all black and white, but surely they can be better.

I really don't want to tell my grandchildren about the year that almost was when I'm explaining why the Canucks haven't won a Cup in 100 years as a franchise.  By the time Vancouver gets another chance like this the Maple Leafs will be back in the 2071 Stanley Cup Final.


Edit:  Mason Raymond is done, for quite a while.


			
				Sportsnet.ca said:
			
		

> Sources close to Raymond's family told Sportsnet's Dan Murphy that he has suffered a fractured vertebrae.
> 
> Sportsnet's Nick Kypreos is reporting that the NHL will not do a further review of the hit by Boston Bruins defenceman Johnny Boychuk on Raymond.


----------



## Infanteer (14 Jun 2011)

Wow.  That's really shitty about Raymond.

I can't blame the refs when the PP is 2 for 20-somthing....


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jun 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Wow.  That's really shitty about Raymond.



I missed the game for the most part assisting in building the gazebo from hell.

What happened?

I also heard Don Cherry on Coaches Corner....something about Thornton....missed it.


----------



## Jeremy360 (14 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I missed the game for the most part assisting in building the gazebo from hell.
> 
> What happened?
> 
> I also heard Don Cherry on Coaches Corner....something about Thornton....missed it.



Raymond took a really awkward hit into the boards.  He was folded over went into the boards backwards.  It wasn't especially vicious, but it's unfortunate.

In regardes to Thornton he was probably talking about him firing a puck at Luongo during warmup, crossing center ice and chirping at him.  It's rare that I wish ill upon a hockey player, but I hope Bieksa breaks his nose en route to a convincing win.  He reminds me of Ben Eager or Dave Bolland; I throw up in my mouth a bit whenever they focus the camera on him.  I'm sure that a few people feel the same way about Burrows, but I'm a Canucks homer, so _bite me_.   :


----------



## midget-boyd91 (14 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I missed the game for the most part assisting in building the gazebo from hell.
> 
> What happened?
> 
> I also heard Don Cherry on Coaches Corner....something about Thornton....missed it.



Raymond was coming in to the boards when he turned and hit in a bent over fashion. Looked as though he hit his tail bone quite hard. He was unable to support himself after the hit and was taken by ambulance to a nearby hospital.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Jun 2011)

Confounded PAT said:
			
		

> Raymond took a really awkward hit into the boards.  He was folded over went into the boards backwards.  It wasn't especially vicious, but it's unfortunate.
> 
> In regardes to Thornton he was probably talking about him firing a puck at Luongo during warmup, crossing center ice and chirping at him.  It's rare that I wish ill upon a hockey player, but I hope Bieksa breaks his nose en route to a convincing win.  He reminds me of Ben Eager or Dave Bolland; I throw up in my mouth a bit whenever they focus the camera on him.  I'm sure that a few people feel the same way about Burrows, but I'm a Canucks homer, so bite me.   :



Thornton's a dick, no question, but I'd like to see Torres put Marchand up into the third row seating a couple of times, little rat bastard.


----------



## trigger324 (14 Jun 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> I'd like to see Torres put Marchand up into the third row seating a couple of times, little rat *******.



HEAR! HEAR!


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jun 2011)

I have little use for those  rats that get in the face of the opposition and chirp away....but then when they are challenged to drop the gloves and duke it out....they "decline" or at the sign of the first punch they turtle.
Ken Linsman was one of the original rats. People loved him....I couldn't stand his antics.

And I can't stand the antics of some of the Canucks or the Bruins. Drop the gloves, get the helmet off and go at it, or shut up.


----------



## 2 Cdo (14 Jun 2011)

Well Jim, Marchand may be "rat-like" but he will drop the gloves when needed. Unlike Lapierre or Burrows.



> , but I hope Bieksa breaks his nose en route to a convincing win.


  :rofl:

Bieksa is only tough when confronting non-fighters. He'd probably piss his pants if Thornton got in his face.


----------



## 2 Cdo (14 Jun 2011)

Based on the posts here, thanks for confirming most Vancouver fans know next to nothing about hockey. 

Go Bruins!


----------



## trigger324 (14 Jun 2011)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Marchand may be "rat-like" but he will drop the gloves when needed



only when he's got his linemates and chara standing right beside him or an official between him and the person he's dropping the gloves with


i'll add that i'm a fan of neither team


----------



## Infanteer (14 Jun 2011)

Marchand is playing tough, gritty hockey.  Just like Thornton.  Just like Lapierre and Torres.  Welcome to the Stanley Cup Finals.  Be a homer and cheer for your guys and don't like the other team, but at least recognize that both teams are simply doing whatever it takes to win.  If people are going to start mocking Marchand, who's made some great plays, for his physical features, then don't cry when the media picks on the Sedins for being women.  Better yet, just accept that the games are going to be chippy and loose - the refs set the precedent in game 1.

I really have no problem with the reffing.  Most of us only see what the cameras see - the fact of the matter is that the players are hacking and chirping each other like there is no tomorrow.  The refs have called a lot, but the penalties are largely even.  The fact that both teams are dismal on the powerplay only encourages the rough stuff, as teams don't really need to worry about the PK.


----------



## Jeremy360 (14 Jun 2011)

trigger324 said:
			
		

> only when he's got his linemates and chara standing right beside him or an official between him and the person he's dropping the gloves with
> 
> 
> i'll add that i'm a fan of neither team



I've had "fans" that haven't watched 60 minutes of hockey in their lives chirping off at my Kesler jersey of my status updates.  It's just the "in" thing to hate the "Can'tcouver Cansucks" this season.   I really hope that it's track pants next month!  I haven't had a chance to wear those in years.  I don't "hate" the Bruins, I hate the fans on both sides dumping beer and threatening each other, as much as I do the post-whistle play of both teams.

Chara scares me, I've lost count of how many Canucks have tried to hit him and just fallen down.  I'd swear the man has an adamantium frame.


----------



## trigger324 (14 Jun 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Marchand is playing tough, gritty hockey.  Just like Thornton.  Just like Lapierre and Torres.  Welcome to the Stanley Cup Finals.  Be a homer and cheer for your guys and don't like the other team, but at least recognize that both teams are simply doing whatever it takes to win.  If people are going to start mocking Marchand, who's made some great plays, for his physical features, then don't cry when the media picks on the Sedins for being women.  Better yet, just accept that the games are going to be chippy and loose - the refs set the precedent in game 1.
> 
> I really have no problem with the reffing.  Most of us only see what the cameras see - the fact of the matter is that the players are hacking and chirping each other like there is no tomorrow.  The refs have called a lot, but the penalties are largely even.  The fact that both teams are dismal on the powerplay only encourages the rough stuff, as teams don't really need to worry about the PK.




I was talking with my neighbour over our backyard fence on the weekend about the finals and he's not a fan of either team either. He made a great statement to the effect of "Marchand has shown what a hero he COULD be with the skillset he has...but he's also shown the kind of coward he is"  I think you can't deny a lot of his chippy stuff falls under that umbrella, playoffs or not. 

I'm not saying anything for or against either team, as you said, we see what the camera sees. The camera has been trained on Marchand, because he's been putting some good offense numbers up. He's also pretending to be a tougher player than he is...a 'big bad bruin'.  He's a hypocrite some of the things he's said in recent interviews and then goes out and plays that way.

it just happens to be him we're talking about. As far as the Sedins go, their numbers and overall performance speaks for itself. And all this post whistle crap with everybody else is just that...crap


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jun 2011)

I remember one fight - before the opening face off - in which all one of the players did was skate over the centre ice line into opposition territory. This was a number of years ago.

If Thornton had done what he did with Tie Domi, Bob Probert, Donald Brashear, McSurley, or Gretzky's body guard Dave Semenko or the orignal "tough guys" John Ferguson or Gordie Howe.....were on the opposition....lights out Thornton.

Edited to add.....Thornton wouldn't have shot that puck if Ferguson or Semenko were on the ice.  He would have known better.


----------



## dapaterson (14 Jun 2011)

From what I've seen of the series so far, neither team is going to win the cup; the other team is going to lose it.


----------



## Nostix (14 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> Edited to add.....Thornton wouldn't have shot that puck if Ferguson or Semenko were on the ice.  He would have known better.



Which is why it is happening now. He knows that there is nobody on the Canucks who has shown any will to stand up to him.

I mean, this is the team that stood there and watched their star player get punched in the face a dozen times, without him or any of his team-mates doing anything about it.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jun 2011)

Nostix said:
			
		

> Which is why it is happening now. He knows that there is nobody on the Canucks who has shown any will to stand up to him.
> 
> I mean, this is the team that stood there and watched their star player get punched in the face a dozen times, without him or any of his team-mates doing anything about it.



And that is why either the NHL via the refs stop this garbage, or they go back to the days of the enforcer, who knew his role and that was to keep everyone else honest. The enforcer never claimed to be a superstar, nor did he "goon" people. He handed out justice to those who needed some "counselling". That's why many Montreal Canadiens in the 60s had long frutiful careers: The opposition feared John Ferguson would hand out some justice. Same with Gordie Howe. A skilled player who could hold his own in  a scrap.
Bobbie Probert kept the Red Wings healthy and so did Domi for the Leafs and later the Jets. 
The instigator rule has to go.


----------



## Kat Stevens (14 Jun 2011)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Based on the posts here, thanks for confirming most Vancouver fans know next to nothing about hockey.
> 
> Go Bruins!




Must be tough being the only one in step all the time.   :


----------



## Jeremy360 (14 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> And that is why either the NHL via the refs stop this garbage, or they go back to the days of the enforcer, who knew his role and that was to keep everyone else honest. The enforcer never claimed to be a superstar, nor did he "goon" people. He handed out justice to those who needed some "counselling". That's why many Montreal Canadiens in the 60s had long frutiful careers: The opposition feared John Ferguson would hand out some justice. Same with Gordie Howe. A skilled player who could hold his own in  a scrap.
> Bobbie Probert kept the Red Wings healthy and so did Domi for the Leafs and later the Jets.
> The instigator rule has to go.



I'll fess up to being too young to remember the early 90s, but I was a huge fan of Brashear when he was in Vancouver.  Bertuzzi was great until the Steve Moore incident.  There was talk of the Canucks being a "soft" team all through the season that was promptly dismissed, the poster shunned and spat on.  I think I'm starting to buy it though, I had high hopes for Raffi Torres to step up and be "the guy," but he seems to be a second late on his hits and doesn't really drop the gloves anyway.  Heaven forbid he actually does connect with a hit, he's crucified for it.

I can't help thinking that Bieksa is under coach's orders to stay out of it, lest Vancouver lose another key defenceman.  I truly expected him to at least put up an effort in a Swede's name, but alas, nothing.  I disagree with Don Cherry on a LOT of points, but when talks about protecting your stars, he makes a valid point.  If the unthinkable happens tomorrow night, I expect Vancouver to go shopping.  For all the ill press he received following the fan incident, I truly miss Rick Rypien.  Stone hands: good in a fight, can't pass to save his life.


----------



## OldSolduer (14 Jun 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Must be tough being the only one in step all the time.   :



That's a good one....but Vern is prowling the web too.....


----------



## Nostix (14 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> And that is why either the NHL via the refs stop this garbage, or they go back to the days of the enforcer, who knew his role and that was to keep everyone else honest. The enforcer never claimed to be a superstar, nor did he "goon" people. He handed out justice to those who needed some "counselling". That's why many Montreal Canadiens in the 60s had long frutiful careers: The opposition feared John Ferguson would hand out some justice. Same with Gordie Howe. A skilled player who could hold his own in  a scrap.
> Bobbie Probert kept the Red Wings healthy and so did Domi for the Leafs and later the Jets.
> The instigator rule has to go.



The instigator rule isn't the problem. The instigator rule protects players like Sean Avery and Alex Burrows - guys who love to run around and act like children, but will do anything to avoid dropping the gloves. When it comes to guys like Marchand and Thornton, they're both willing to answer the bell, be it in a fight or a scrum. You don't need an enforcer to go after them, just someone willing to put out the challenge and physically respond.

There are 29 other teams who seem to be able to take care of their own star players under the current rules. There's a reason the Marchand's in the league don't punch Jarome Iginla in the face - he's going to unload right back on you.  Hell, even Crosby and Gaborik have dropped them to say "enough". Foregoing that, if you're not willing to defend yourself, someone else has to step up. If you're losing a game by four goals and someone does that to your star player, you go drop him, instigator penalty or not. It's not like it was late in a tie game.

The onus here is on the Canucks players to show they actually give a damn about themselves and each other. 

Edit: Daniel is only a star player, not the Captain.


----------



## Nostix (14 Jun 2011)

I mean, where's Bieksa in all this? He used to be willing to stand up for his teammates.

It seems recently he's decided he's earned the right to only stand up to scary tough guys like Patrick Marleau and Viktor Stalberg.  :


----------



## Jeremy360 (14 Jun 2011)

Apologies to any Bruins fans that are actually human beings, but this is the most disgusting thing that I've seen in professional sports in my life:

http://youtu.be/qn97tELtNTI

The "flopper" chant starts at about 40 seconds.  The "go Bruins" starts when Raymond is helped up.  A 25 year old athlete has a broken back and they're jeering him for it.  I pray that the Hockey Gods have been roused from their slumber over this.  I would've started a riot if I had been in the building.


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (14 Jun 2011)

Confounded PAT said:
			
		

> Apologies to any Bruins fans that are actually human beings, but this is the most disgusting thing that I've seen in professional sports in my life:
> 
> http://youtu.be/qn97tELtNTI
> 
> The "flopper" chant starts at about 40 seconds.  The "go Bruins" starts when Raymond is helped up.  A 25 year old athlete has a broken back and they're jeering him for it.  I pray that the Hockey Gods have been roused from their slumber over this.  I would've started a riot if I had been in the building.



And yet, if it had happened to a Bruin player on our ice, we would be cheering for them once they got up and moving. Things like this make me sick to my stomach. A large majority of the Canucks fans that went to Boston would never go back again after the disgusting abuse that they received there. That kind of attitude would not be tolerated here in Vancouver. I love the one about the bar owner from Calgary that owns a pub across from the TD Garden. His stance is that he refused to let anyone in that was wearing anything with the Canucks logo on it. That is absolutely disgusting. My niece has a friend in her class who has an uncle who plays for the Bruins. (Recchi). She proudly wears a Bruin's hockey jersey to class every day. I shudder to think of the poor kid in Boston who would dare to wear a jersey that represented an uncle that played for the Canucks. What are we teaching our children here, people???


----------



## Nostix (14 Jun 2011)

RE: Boston fans chanting at Raymond.

That was horrible. Totally unclassy. They had no way of knowing how serious the injury was, but still. Keep your mouth shut and clap when he gets up. They're getting a pretty good going over in hockey circles.

But I wouldn't be throwing out the "Boston Bruins fans are the devil, and Canucks fans are the spitting image of acceptance, love, and virtue" card too soon. I've been to my fair share of Canucks games, and have seen everything from harmless name-calling, all the way up to fights, and even an incident where a group of Canucks fans started throwing objects (including a full beer), at a father and small daughter who happened to be wearing Flames jerseys. 

Every stadium has it's own crowd of idiots in it. 

Edit: If you think Boston is bad, I hope you never try to go to a Flyers game and cheer for the opposing team. That place is downright scary.


----------



## Jeremy360 (14 Jun 2011)

Nostix said:
			
		

> RE: Boston fans chanting at Raymond.
> 
> That was horrible. Totally unclassy. They had no way of knowing how serious the injury was, but still. Keep your mouth shut and clap when he gets up. They're getting a pretty good going over in hockey circles.
> 
> ...



There was a brawl at a Giants game a few years back.  An opposing player went down(a Kelowna Rocket, I think?) and a few drunks started hooting and hollering about a dive.  Someone took exception and jumped into their row.  Were I but a few years 
older I might've jumped into it.  Everyone loves a hootenanny! 

There is no excuse for it in any building and I'd be pretty quick to correct my fellow Canucks fans if I heard it in Rogers Arena.  The guys that allegedly dumped beer on the Lucic family deserved a shot or four in the back head too.  At the end of the day it's still a sport, a game and it's not worth well...whatever that was.


----------



## Sapplicant (14 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> And that is why either the NHL via the refs stop this garbage, or they go back to the days of the enforcer, who knew his role and that was to keep everyone else honest. The enforcer never claimed to be a superstar, nor did he "goon" people. He handed out justice to those who needed some "counselling". That's why many Montreal Canadiens in the 60s had long frutiful careers: The opposition feared John Ferguson would hand out some justice. Same with Gordie Howe. A skilled player who could hold his own in  a scrap.
> Bobbie Probert kept the Red Wings healthy and so did Domi for the Leafs and later the Jets.
> The instigator rule has to go.



Jim, I have to call you on this one. 6 or 7 days ago, after Game 3, I made a comment regarding situations like this, and you responded with the exact opposite frame of mind. What changed?


----------



## Sapplicant (14 Jun 2011)

Confounded PAT said:
			
		

> Apologies to any Bruins fans that are actually human beings, but this is the most disgusting thing that I've seen in professional sports in my life:
> 
> http://youtu.be/qn97tELtNTI



This one was a bit more over the edge




edited to swap link for one with better tunes


----------



## Infanteer (14 Jun 2011)

Some interesting stats/trivia for Game 7:

There have been 15 Game 7s in the Stanley Cup Finals.  The home team is 12-3.

Boston has tied a record with its 3rd game 7 of these playoffs (both on home ice).  The Canucks have 1 game 7 under their belt (home ice, obviously).  No team has ever won 3 game 7s in the playoffs at all, let alone to win the Stanley Cup.

Scoring on the road in the finals has been hard - the Canucks have gotten 3 in 3, while the Bruins have got 2 in 3.  Both goalies have been dynamite at home.

The last 5 Stanley Cup Finals (one 5-game series, two 6-game series, two 7-game series) in the deciding game, the first team to score won the cup.  The first team to score in all 6 games of this series has won the game.  The first goal will be critical.

Vancouver is 10-3 on home ice.  Boston is 5-6 on the road.

Speaking of home crowd noise, the NHL has been measuring crowd volume in the finals - the highest measured was 119db; once in Vancouver (when the Canucks cleared the zone in the dying seconds of game 5) and once in Boston (when Krejci made in 5-1 in Game 6).  I anticipate Vancouver beating that if the game goes their way.  Note that the highest possible measurement is 194 db and at 125 db, pain begins to appear.

The last 3 Stanley Cups have been won in one goal games.

A wierd trend.  The last 3 teams to Win the Cup (Chi 10, Pit 09, Det 08) won the Cup on the road.  The previous 3 (Ana 07, Car 06, TB 04) won at home.  The previous 3 (NJ 03, Det 02, Col 01) won on the road.  This trend calls for the Canucks to start another 3-peat for home teams (yay).

This will mark the first year where a European captain is guaranteed to hoist the Cup (Sedin or Chara).  Only 1 other European has Captained a team to the Cup (Lidstrom 09) in post Original 6 NHL.

This game will be epic! All the stats and trends are pointing to the Canucks, but with the post-season that Timmy Thomas is having, he would be the one to go against the grain.  I can't wait to watch this.

Edit:  added a few more tidbits.


----------



## Infanteer (14 Jun 2011)

Another interesting tidbit - the EA sports NHL simulator, which has been 13-14 in predicting series this playoffs, picked the Canucks in 7.  So far, it has picked the game winners accurately for all 6 games of the SCF.

http://www.nhl.com/ice/news.htm?id=564128


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jun 2011)

I have no dog in this fight (my team has been golfing since about November).  Great series, and very odd dichotomy in how "off" Vancouver appears to be in Boston, and Boston also seems to be a different team in Vancouver.  Glad there's a game 7, though!


----------



## dapaterson (14 Jun 2011)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> I have no dog in this fight (my team has been golfing since about November).  Great series, and very odd dichotomy in how "off" Vancouver appears to be in Boston, and Boston also seems to be a different team in Vancouver.  Glad there's a game 7, though!



You're a Leafs fan.  They've been golfing since 1967...


----------



## vonGarvin (14 Jun 2011)

dapaterson said:
			
		

> You're a Leafs fan.  They've been golfing since 1967...


I said November...didn't think it was necessary to mention the year ;D


----------



## armyvern (15 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> That's a good one....but Vern is prowling the web too.....



 :-*

Boston in seven. I'm taking a pic tomorrow ...  ;D

I'll eaither be eating crow or grinning. Cup will spend more time in Canada next year my way --- so I'd much rather be grinning than eating crappier food than here while exporting the Cup to Europe.  :blotto:


----------



## 2 Cdo (15 Jun 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Must be tough being the only one in step all the time.   :



It is, here's to a Bruins victory in game 7 and to the inevitable whinefest from Vancouver fans about penalties, conspiracies and how mean those nasty Bruins are.  8)


----------



## Jeremy360 (15 Jun 2011)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> It is, here's to a Bruins victory in game 7 and to the inevitable whinefest from Vancouver fans about penalties, conspiracies and how mean those nasty Bruins are.  8)



After witnessing the home crowd in Boston I don't think that I could ever bring myself to cheer for them.  They could have an entirely Canadian roster and I would still despise the Bruins.  The "flopper" fiasco has people that otherwise don't care about hockey all fired up.  On the bright side I finally have some common ground with all the Habs fans around here.

Many props to the fans on both sides that have refrained from dumping beer on others, kept their elbows down, their words to themselves and have actually displayed some level of class.  There are toolbags by the dozen on both sides of the fence.

_"They play three quarters and then go to overtime right?  Then a shootout?"_ - CKWS host, minutes after going on a "Bruins rule!" rant.  I'll have to find a recording of this woman later, it's the funniest thing that I've heard in ages.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jun 2011)

Jim Seggie said:
			
		

> I disagree. Allowing the players to "hand down some punishment" well after the fact would only exacerbate the situation. It was taken care of by the five minute major and the player, Rome, tossed out.
> And to ensure this doesn't get out of hand, the guy in charge of officiating should send a message to the coaches, players and refs, something like this:
> 
> 1. Anyone that goes after the the top players on either team will be gone.....suspended on the spot for the remainder of the playoffs. Rome is the first one;
> ...



It does appear to be so, however:

Allowing the only legitimate enforcer to "hand down some punishment" would be like allowing George St Pierre have free rein at the local martial arts establishment.

Bieksa is NOT an enforcer: He is a top calibre defenceman who is paid to defend, not fight. McSurely, while a good defenceman WAS paid to drop em, as was Semenko.

Having said all this, it boils down to lack of respect on the PLAYERS (not all of them)  part for their opponents, their employers and the people who pay them MILLIONS to play a game you pay thousands of dollars for your kids to play.


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Jun 2011)

All I can really say is that if Marchand stuck his fingers in my mouth, he'd need two hands to order 4 beers with for the rest of his life... who knows where those disgusting little digits have been?


----------



## Brutus (15 Jun 2011)

Crosby was -2 with 2 points IIRC in his Finals that he won.

Toews was a minus player and had on ly a few points in the Finals and won the Conn Smythe.

Neither of those players were vilified as the Sedins are, for doing exactly the same thing.


There IS a bias, but honestly, I don't really care. If the Canucks win tonight, at least we don't have to share it with Torontonians.


----------



## GnyHwy (15 Jun 2011)

Go Bruins!!!

Destroy those mangy Nucks! :threat:


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (15 Jun 2011)

*Go Canucks Go!!!*


----------



## Brutus (15 Jun 2011)

This is all in the Canucks hands. If they play to their abilities, they will win. The Bruins can't say the same.

2-1 Canucks.


----------



## Sapplicant (15 Jun 2011)

Canucks fan seeking game 7 tickets robbed.


Doesn't matter where your loyalty lies, seeing something like this ought to raise the BP a tad. This a-hole needs to be beaten, and beaten severely.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Jun 2011)

Wow.  Canuck implosion.  Down by two and giving up a shorthanded goal - mostly because a Canuck tripped the scorer who then knocked out Luongo.


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jun 2011)

Canucks just don't seem to be getting any bounces their way.  It's a long way to get back into this game......


----------



## Jeremy360 (15 Jun 2011)

I'm absolutely at a loss for words.  The team can't buy a bounce and they're hitting about as well as a one-legged man in an ass kicking contest.

I'll be back in another 40 years.     Short of a miracle, they've just squandered their best chance in franchise history.


----------



## HavokFour (15 Jun 2011)

That... was terrible. I'm going to stop following hockey for a couple years again and hope for the best.

Oh, and those refs should be fired.


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jun 2011)

Can somebody buy Kelly Hrudey a freakin' comb.??  Sheeesh.!


----------



## Infanteer (15 Jun 2011)

Ugg.  I'm waiting for either the comeback of the century or the 2012 season.

Boston seems very confident and calm - the Canucks are jittery and can't hold the puck on the ice.

I think Chara has made as many saves as Thomas.


----------



## OldSolduer (15 Jun 2011)

I've just heard that the Canucks have changed the Sedin Twins jerseys to "Not Seen".

For a pair that were supposed to be the Messiahs........what a disappointment. Won't check, not physical. Book your tickets to Sweden, Not Seens.....


----------



## GAP (15 Jun 2011)

They's done for.....now on to something productive.....


----------



## GAP (15 Jun 2011)

HavokFour said:
			
		

> That... was terrible. I'm going to stop following hockey for a couple years again and hope for the best.
> 
> Oh, and those refs should be fired.



Don't blame the refs....they are letting them play, no holds barred......


----------



## krustyrl (15 Jun 2011)

..... like watching "Murder She Wrote.!!  FFS.!


----------



## cavalryman (15 Jun 2011)

I can hear the choking sounds all the way in Ottawa


----------



## midget-boyd91 (15 Jun 2011)

Go Leafs!

(you know as much as I do that my beloved Leafs have just as good a chance of getting the cup tonight as thet do any other year)


----------



## Jeremy360 (15 Jun 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> Don't blame the refs....they are letting them play, no holds barred......



Yeah, I was actually shocked there was no call after Chara was run over.  Coming from a diehard Canucks homer, I can't imagine how a Bruins fan would see it.  I'd rather see them play than have special teams decide it.

Vancouver have missed every chance they've been given and the Bruins have scored on theirs.  The better team is going to win in the end, if the Canucks manage to score four I'll eat the program from the last game that I attended.

That's it man!  Game over, man!  Game over!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dsx2vdn7gpY

At least there's no question about the Conn Smythe this year.


----------



## Kat Stevens (15 Jun 2011)

That was just painful to watch.


----------



## dapaterson (15 Jun 2011)

Well, as a long-time Habs fan, I'm glad Mark Recchi is going to finally get a chance to lift the Cup again.

(Edit: Forgot about the cup with the Pens)


----------



## Jeremy360 (15 Jun 2011)

I think I'll follow Ottawa next season, I've poured my heart and soul into Vancouver for 15 years and it's just easier when you know what to expect at the start of the year.

Here's hoping for a change of command and a speedy recovery to the injured Canucks.  

Be careful Chara, that jumbotron is pretty low


----------



## tango22a (16 Jun 2011)

GO...HABS...GO!!!!


Well Vern, after only 39 years the Bruins win the Stanley Cup!!

That must have been a real long-distance WHAMMY that you put on the under-achieving Canucks,


Cheers,

tango22a


----------



## GAP (16 Jun 2011)

GO...JETS??...GO!!!!.......


AH.......at least there's a real sport starting tomorrow.....CFL.....


----------



## Infanteer (16 Jun 2011)

Well, I gotta say, it was an easier loss to take when I knew it was over in the third.  1994 was devastating.

Nothing to say but that the better team won that series.  Boston showed up for all the games, even its losses, and we didn't.

Sedins had 5 points, Kesler 1.  Luongo's GAA was higher than his salary.  Power Play was non-existant (we allowed more SH goals in the series than we did all season) and the defence was tripping all over eachother.

I actually enjoyed watching the Cup getting presented to Chara and seeing Lucic and Recci (BC Boys) getting it at home.  Tim Thomas was hilarious - "Do I take it?"  "I don't really know what to do at this point".  The crowd and the Canucks were pretty classy at the end, showing grace in defeat - all the gamesmanship stayed with the series and these guys demonstrated good sportsmanship at the end.

I'm sure all the bandwagon people are crucifying Luongo and the Sedins - f**k 'em.  We have a solid crew and I feel like a 2008 Penguins fan - Vancouver Canucks in 2012 baby!!!   :warstory:


----------



## Infanteer (16 Jun 2011)

Looks like the mob rule is taking over in Vancouver and Boston.  S**theads.   

Best of luck to the LEOs tonight!


----------



## armyvern (16 Jun 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Looks like the mob rule is taking over in Vancouver and Boston.  S**theads.
> 
> Best of luck to the LEOs tonight!



I'd say; so not on.


----------



## Occam (16 Jun 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> AH.......at least there's a real sport starting tomorrow.....CFL.....



You're late.  The pre-season started tonight with a 24-0 thumping, BC over Calgary.


----------



## Jeremy360 (16 Jun 2011)

Luongo needs a shrink, Kesler needs a winger and Ehrhoff will probably go...somewhere.  Overall I think that they'll look solid again next year.

Props to the few hundred people stabbing people and burning cars.  They've destroyed any hope of the other 100,000 fans getting an outdoor viewing party again and put a big, ugly black mark on the city.  I expect that from Queens students, but I expect better from people calling themselves hockey fans.  I'm counting the hours until some of these punks start crying foul about the RCMP.  If you don't like tear gas, don't set a car on fire, sorry.  I feel for the innocent fans unfortunate enough to be stuck down there.


----------



## Good2Golf (16 Jun 2011)

...fortunately there were a lot of mouth-breathers filming each other, so it will be easier following up on the wanton destruction than it was in '94.  Rather shameful conduct by the few marring an otherwise graceful acknowledgement in the arena by the Canuck fans of the Bruins' overall well-played series.

Regards 
G2G


----------



## Journeyman (16 Jun 2011)

GAP said:
			
		

> AH.......at least there's a real sport starting tomorrow.....CFL.....


 ?? 
Rugby's been going for a while. In fact, Canada beat Russia 34-18 last week.  :nod:


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Jun 2011)

Vancouver burning because they lost ? Everyone arrested should do community service on the fire line.


----------



## Strike (16 Jun 2011)

The difference between Montreal and Vancouver fans though is that, had the Canucks won, it would have been a party
without the destruction.  Montreal would riot for anything.   :stirpot:


----------



## Jeremy360 (16 Jun 2011)

Dean Blundell called Vancouver the "anal stain" of Canada this morning.   I'm aware that Toronto is the best place on earth and the epitome of Canadian culture, but I'd love to meet this guy in person.  I thought that Kingston radio was bad, but this guy is a freak.

There were shit disturbers about with balaclavas and ski masks beforehand, it was likely to get ugly either way.  Something tells me that Boston wouldn't exactly be the cleanest place in the world if they had lost.  These instigators are not "hockey fans," they're common thugs.  I hope they spend a very long time behind bars.


----------



## Infanteer (16 Jun 2011)

Wow - what a shame.  Looks like Boston calmed down to celebrate while Vancouver went off the rails.

My sister was downtown for the game and had to actually run away for fear of being assaulted.   

Some of the reports suggest that people intended to riot regardless of the outcome - apparently witnesses said the first truck was burnt by its owner who brought it for that very purpose.

Still, these a**holes with Canucks sweaters (I won't call them fans) are making a mockery of the team, its excellent season and near-run championship....


----------



## Sapplicant (16 Jun 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WLfEWXGEqbQ

Gets bad at 3:06, like the title says. Luckily the technological age allows for bystanders to record what they see while engaging in the "stand around and watch" mentality, that way we can arrest people weeks after the fact, rather than taking a more proactive approach. Heaven forbid they gang up on the people who are wreaking havoc, rather than essentially form a human barrier around the people who _need a baton strike to the side of the face_. Good men doing nothing, evil presides?


If you're just gonna stand there taking in the sights and sounds, you're just as deserving of some gas inhalation as the dickheads you're watching. Yes, a 'handful' of people caused damage. But a huge crowd, numbering in the tens of thousands, let them get away with it.


----------



## Sapplicant (16 Jun 2011)

Sorry to hear about your sister, Infanteer. Glad she was _smart_ enough to GTFO of dodge.


----------



## mariomike (16 Jun 2011)

Confounded PAT said:
			
		

> Dean Blundell called Vancouver the "anal stain" of Canada this morning.   I'm aware that Toronto is the best place on earth and the epitome of Canadian culture, but I'd love to meet this guy in person.



I never heard of that guy, but with one-third of Canada's population located within a 160 km radius of Toronto, riots - whatever the cause - are a real concern for emergency planners.


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Jun 2011)

Well, at least two people may not have been torch-carrying idiots all night.

Photo Credit: Rich Lam/Getty Images


----------



## Jeremy360 (16 Jun 2011)

I'm enjoying the Sirius/XM Octane hosts in New York spewing off about how Vancouver must have been rude during the presentations and how the city is a terrible place.  Tim Thomas received a well deserved ovation and the only one booed en masse was Count Gary von Bettman.  I can't be certain, but if things had gone the other way, I don't think that we'd see Luongo getting a standing ovation in Beantown either.  If they've never watched a hockey game in their lives, why go on a tangent about hockey?  I don't go off on rants about MLB or the NBA, because I couldn't care less and know next to nothing about them.  

This will be a black mark on my favorite city for a long time, a sad day indeed.  No doubt that Boston would be a squeaky clean city and completely under control if it had gone the other way.   :    I'm not defending those responsible or participating, but when "professional" hosts go to lengths to paint the entire city with one brush it infuriates me.  So far it's been hosts in *Toronto*_ and *New York City* going off on Vancouver as a whole.  Growing up in the Lower Mainland was second only to being Canadian in my books.  Vancouver isn't perfect, but if you've never been there, leave it the hell alone.  I've never been to NYC, but I'd pay to live in Vancouver long before I move to Toronto.

On a brighter note it sounds to be mostly under control.  My old man made it downtown without issue, transit is almost back to normal and there are some major cleanups going on. 

To better fortunes in 2012, Vancouver-Winnipeg final...one day._


----------



## mariomike (16 Jun 2011)

Globe and Mail
"Anger, embarrassment on social media as Canadians condemn riots: A look at reactions from Twitter, YouTube and Facebook to Vancouver's Stanley Cup riots":
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/british-columbia/anger-embarrassment-on-social-media-as-canadians-condemn-riots/article2063190/


----------



## 2 Cdo (16 Jun 2011)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> Must be tough being the only one in step all the time.   :



What was the final score? HaHaHaHaHaHaHa


----------



## aesop081 (16 Jun 2011)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> What was the final score? HaHaHaHaHaHaHa



I'm sure that the final score is what he was thinking about when he posted that.........Not this BS statement of yours:



			
				2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Based on the posts here, thanks for confirming most Vancouver fans know next to nothing about hockey.



Please just go back to drinking beer and pretending to be a hockey expert........like everyone else.


----------



## 2 Cdo (16 Jun 2011)

CDN Aviator said:
			
		

> I'm sure that the final score is what he was thinking about when he posted that.........Not this BS statement of yours:
> 
> Please just go back to drinking beer and pretending to be a hockey expert........like everyone else.



Don't drink beer but, compared to MOST Vancouver fans, I am an expert. Now go cry a little because "your" team lost.  :


----------



## Brutus (16 Jun 2011)

Those losers were no more 'hockey fans' than the losers who rioted after the opening ceremonies of the Olympics were 'Olympic fans'.


edit: spelling


----------



## old medic (16 Jun 2011)

http://www.winnipegsun.com/2011/06/16/canucks-riot-draws-international-mockery

...........In the Middle East, street protests have led to brutal crackdowns on dissidents. In Greece, anger has erupted at massive anti-austerity protests. Meanwhile, Vancouver burns because it lost a hockey game.

Around the globe, the world was laughing at Canada on Thursday morning, as news of post-Cup riots made international headlines.

The U.K. Daily Mail ran its Vancouver riot story beneath coverage of the situation in Greece, where thousands took to the streets on Wednesday to protest proposed $40.5 billion in cuts demanded by the European Union and the International Monetary Fund to bail the country out of its massive debt.

Under the Greece coverage, the Mail posted the headline "...meanwhile in Canada - somebody lost an ice hockey match to the Americans."

When you click on the story, the headline becomes: "No, it is not another G20 protest - somebody won an ice hockey match (Well, it was the Stanley Cup and Vancouver lost at home)."

One CNN headline early Thursday morning called Vancouver "loser city."............


----------



## Jeremy360 (16 Jun 2011)

old medic said:
			
		

> The U.K. Daily Mail ran its Vancouver riot story beneath coverage of the situation in Greece, where thousands took to the streets on Wednesday to protest proposed $40.5 billion in cuts demanded by the European Union and the International Monetary Fund to bail the country out of its massive debt.
> 
> Under the Greece coverage, the Mail posted the headline "...meanwhile in Canada - somebody lost an ice hockey match to the Americans."
> 
> When you click on the story, the headline becomes: "No, it is not another G20 protest - somebody won an ice hockey match (Well, it was the Stanley Cup and Vancouver lost at home)."



I'll be sure to write a kind and respectful article the next time some poor bloke across the pond dies in a "football" riot!  Good riddance, there would have been chaos win or lose.  

This had as about as much to do with the hockey game as the Olympic vandalism did with the spirit of international competition.  The mob mentality takes over once a few people start breaking things and yelling.  People are _*dumb*_*, I think this has been proven in Boston, Montreal and Denver, to name a few in recent memory.  "Hey, let's allow 120,000 people to watch a game downtown with minimal security, nothing could go wrong!"*


----------



## aesop081 (16 Jun 2011)

2 Cdo said:
			
		

> Now go cry a little because "your" team lost.  :



Vancouver is not my team so i'll save the crying for something else.


----------



## tomahawk6 (16 Jun 2011)

Video of a protester getting a flash bang to the nuts.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X5aaxWub89k&feature


----------



## Infanteer (17 Jun 2011)

Since the Canucks are still on my brain....

The Canucks forums have some interesting discussions going on following this collapse.  The knives are out against Luongo and there are some pretty vocal fans calling for work-arounds to his no-trade clause or to send him to the minors.  I can't put the blame on this loss on Luongo - not at all.  He shares an equal bit of the blame as the rest of the team.  The following anecdote puts it into perspective.

Tim Thomas let in more goals against Tampa Bay (21) then Luongo let in against Boston (20).  Tim Thomas had 4 (!) games where he let 5 or more goals in against the Lightening, but in the other 3 he was stellar with 2 shutouts.  Sound familiar?

The difference is that one of those games where Timmy let 5 in, his team scored 6.  When your Vezina-winning, Conn Smyth-winning Goalie has a run on his luck and is not on his game, your team comes in to support him by blasting goals in net.

Vancouver didn't do this - it failed to adjust, had a brutal power play and only got 8 goals in support of their goalie, who has just as much potential to be a Vezina-winning, Conn Smythe-winning champion as well.  Now we are number 2.  Hopefully, the Canucks will, like the 2008 Penguins, learn from this loss.  Boston certainly learned from their mother-of-all-chokes in 2010 and now they are, rightfully, champions.  Hopefully Luongo will learn from this and leave the "play the paint and pump the tires" talk for the commentators, doing what Thomas did and coming back from a disappointing season to break records.

If he does and they do, its 2012 Baby!


----------



## VIChris (17 Jun 2011)

What should be getting more press is the thousands of good Samaritans who got up early this morning to go out and clean up the mess left by the disturbing large percentage of fucknuckles who ruined a strong run by the local team. 

Here are the people who really make Vancouver one of the best cities in the world: 
http://www.theprovince.com/sports/Vancouver+unites+cleanup+shattered+city/4960109/story.html?cid=megadrop_story


----------



## Infanteer (17 Jun 2011)

Yeah, I was pretty impressed to see how clean the place was in the morning.  Sort of like a collective "nothing to see here" moment.

The next time, the VPD needs to follow the advice of the guy who studied the 94 riots.  Once you hear broken glass, start shooting the gas.  People need to leave the city fast when s**t goes south - all those yahoos standing around with cameras were aiding and abetting.


----------



## medicineman (17 Jun 2011)

Caught this on Crackbook - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LBtDrcIntk

 to cop that accidentally on purpose did that.

MM


----------



## Michael OLeary (17 Jun 2011)

Putting things in perspective:


----------



## observor 69 (17 Jun 2011)

Vancouver riot's kissing duo are Australian, Canadian 
'They are both just totally stunned by it,' says dad of man in image splashed around world.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/story/2011/06/17/vancouver-kissing-couple.html

http://www.thestar.com/news/canada/article/1010521--vancouver-kissing-couple-identified?bn=1


----------



## Good2Golf (17 Jun 2011)

> ..."They were between the riot police and the rioters, and the riot police were actually charging forward, and Alex got knocked by a [police] shield and fell to the ground," he told CBC News. "[Scott] was comforting her and gave her a kiss to say, 'It’s going to be OK,' and the photographer just took the shot at that moment."...



"Honest, Mom...that's exactly what I was doing!"   :nod:


----------



## The Bread Guy (17 Jun 2011)

Beats catching an STD on a tractor seat, I guess....


----------



## mariomike (17 Jun 2011)

"Vancouver Crews Faced Challenges During Riots: A video posted on YouTube shows a firefighter being punched by a rioter after the Stanley Cup finals":
http://www.firehouse.com/news/top-headlines/vancouver-firefighters-faced-challenges-during-hockey-riots

“I am grateful to all of our partner policing agencies. Our colleagues in the ambulance and fire service went beyond the call risking their safety.”
Vancouver Police Chief Jim Chu
"Nine police officers were injured, including one who required 14 stitches after being hit with a thrown brick. Chu said some officers suffered bite marks."

"Vancouver Coastal Health spokeswoman Anna Marie D'Angelo said Thursday three stabbing victims have been admitted and an unidentified man is in critical condition with head injuries after a fall.
She said most of the rioting victims were treated at St. Paul's Hospital in downtown Vancouver, while about 40, including the stabbing cases and the head injury patient, were being treated at Vancouver General Hospital."

Edit to add

"BC Ambulance Service's Response to Vancouver Riots: From the period of 5:00 p.m. to 2:00 a.m., BCAS received 341 calls for ambulance service in the City of Vancouver, primarily in the downtown core.
This compares to 100 calls that BCAS typically would respond to on a non-game day in Vancouver and 206 calls the previous Friday (Game 5 in Vancouver) for the period beginning at 1:00 p.m.":
http://www.bcas.ca/EN/main/news/newsArchive/2011-archive/bc-ambulance-services-response-to-vancouver-riots.html

Vancouver hockey riot - 1994:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DIpck3IOjw4


----------



## Container (17 Jun 2011)

Man I tell you- nothing riles me up more than people assaulting innocent bystanders, EMS, Nurses, and firefighters. I know most are big boys and can handle themselves but it still sets me off. Im use to people doing it to me- and to some degree I expect it since Im showing up to tell someone to do something they dont want to do but the rest of the emergency services and public servants- there is no excuse. Theres no good excuse to assault a cop but there is no excuse at all to hit one of the other uniformed guys.


----------



## Privateer (17 Jun 2011)

Saw this tidbit of interest.  (Of course, I cannot verify the facts alleged on this blog):  http://publicshamingeternus.wordpress.com/



> When Jason Li’s photo was first posted, it appeared to some that perhaps he was helping keep looters and rioters at bay.  As Captain Vancouver, I would have come armed with a baseball bat just to feel safe against those crowds.  Unfortunately for Jason Li, this picture wasn’t that of a hero defending our city.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



The images and video referenced in the quote are on the blog.


----------



## mariomike (18 Jun 2011)

Container said:
			
		

> Man I tell you- nothing riles me up more than people assaulting innocent bystanders, EMS, Nurses, and firefighters. I know most are big boys and can handle themselves but it still sets me off. Im use to people doing it to me- and to some degree I expect it since Im showing up to tell someone to do something they dont want to do but the rest of the emergency services and public servants- there is no excuse. Theres no good excuse to assault a cop but there is no excuse at all to hit one of the other uniformed guys.



I wish urban rioters could understand the financial / staffing burden they put on the emergency services. Like they are not busy enough already. Especially when they purposely injure members, and there is lost time involved. Or, destroy their vehicles. These are likely the same people who scream loudest for service when they are victims of a crime, fire or medical emergency.  

Good to see the people of Vancouver thanking their police for being out there doing a tough job.

I don't know if this will be considered relevant, but urban riots remind me of this quote from "The New Centurions" by Joseph Wambaugh, comparing ancient Rome to Los Angeles: "It's the great myth, the myth whatever it happens to be that breaks civil authority. I wonder if a couple of centurions might've sat around like you and me one hot dry evening talking about the myth of Christianity that was defeating them. They would've been afraid, I bet, but the new myth was loaded with 'don'ts,' so one kind of authority was just being substituted for another. Civilization was never in jeopardy. But today the 'don'ts' are dying or being murdered in the name of freedom and we policemen can't save them. Once the people become accustomed to the death of a 'don't,' well then, the other 'don'ts' die much easier. Usually all the vice laws die first because people are generally vice-ridden anyway. Then the ordinary misdemeanors and some felonies become unenforceable until freedom prevails. Then later the freed people have to organize an army of their own to find order because they learn that freedom is horrifying and ugly and only small doses of it can be tolerated."

Animation from Taiwan:
http://www.youtube.com/user/NMATV#p/u/1/WxFXBX0c0qQ


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Jun 2011)

*Always considered innocent until proven guilty in a court of law*.  That said, another grossly misunderstood young man ....



> A youth caught on video appearing to try to light a police car on fire in Vancouver on Wednesday night has been identified as an elite athlete who was headed to the University of Calgary on scholarship.
> 
> Nathan Kotylak, 17, was identified as one of the hundreds of people who tore a path of destruction through Vancouver's downtown streets after the Canucks lost the Stanley Cup to the Boston Bruins.
> 
> ...


Source:  The Canadian Press

Yup, sure looks misleading to me.....


----------



## Sapplicant (20 Jun 2011)

I stand corrected.

So, this is pretty much the best thing I've seen all spring. Normally not a fan of the sucker punch, but considering the sucker who got punched, yeah. All kinds of awesome.


----------



## Haletown (20 Jun 2011)

hundreds of the rioting idiots have been ID using social media. Websites have been set up and you can go online and provide names for faces.

For example

http://publicshamingeternus.wordpress.com/2011/06/19/mathew-eakin-from-terrace-bc-to-vancouver-riots/

or 

http://www.vancouverriot.com/category/identified/

The Life has No Consequences Generation is rapidly learning there are always consequences.


And that couple kissing in the middle of the street . . .  they have hired a press agent and are on TV saying the VPD didn't need to "handle them so roughly".  No mention of why they were in the middle of the street in front of a fully deployed Riot Squad 2+ hours into a riot when anyone with any common sense would have removed themselves from the riot location hours before.

Famous, but stupid.


----------



## Sapplicant (20 Jun 2011)

Video of the year: Flashbang to the groin.


----------



## medicineman (20 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Caught this on Crackbook - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2LBtDrcIntk
> 
> to cop that accidentally on purpose did that.
> 
> MM



Already in above post...but it is pretty (add your own expletive) cool  ;D.

MM


----------



## Sapplicant (20 Jun 2011)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Already in above post...but it is pretty (add your own expletive) cool  ;D.
> 
> MM




Darwin Award 2011 nominee right there, eh?


----------



## medicineman (20 Jun 2011)

He'd be an Honourable Mention I'm sure...the cop that tossed it should get a Public Service Award of some sort me thinks.


MM


----------



## Sapplicant (21 Jun 2011)

At the very least, someone should extend to him a laurel, and hardy handshake.


----------



## medicineman (22 Jun 2011)

And now there's the music video for "Flashbang Nut Shot":  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWleXh89Z9s&feature=share

MM


----------



## Sunlitbeauty (23 Jun 2011)

They should change the name of this thread to "The Vancouver Riot Sucks Thread!"...lol... :facepalm:


----------



## mariomike (10 Jul 2011)

July 5, 2011
Macleans
"Why the Vancouver rioters won’t be punished: The B.C. premier promised that rioters will be brought to justice. But that won’t happen.":
http://www2.macleans.ca/2011/07/05/system-overload/


----------



## wildman0101 (10 Jul 2011)

Riot's are nasty, Riot's are very dangerous.
The Police, Ambulance,Fire Fighter's and other's 
are there to protect,render aid firefight Ect.
But going ballistic over a hockey game??
Then again people at said event's got to
A) As fan's support the team(lost the game we
will get the trophy next year and go on about 
their live's like anybody else would.
B) Or iregardless of end game event insit-
gate trouble anyway. And there are people go to 
those event's.
C) Then thier are the one's caught in between,
trying to do as Police advise/tell them Ie:
1. Leave the area rior happening go home
2. then their are the one's that aid/abet and 
willingly and good citizen trying to stop them 
and protect Police,propery,themselve's,others.
My point is it should have never happened to be-
gin with but our civil authouritie's plannned and 
prepared for such an occurence on the contingen-
cy that it would from previous event's.
But it did and Vancouver got a very big black eye
in the world community. 
Having said that, some involved in that riot inten-
tionally or not owned up. The one's that didn't or 
are to cowardly to do so. Tough luck it's probably 
recorded somewhere via security video, cam-corder
cell phone,media. Some-where sometime down the 
there is a set of bracelet's(handcuff's) awaitng you.
Just my thought's,,, All responses directed to only me 
please,,
Cheer's and best Regard's, 
Scoty B


----------



## mariomike (16 Aug 2011)

Globe and Mail 
Aug. 15, 2011 

"only two people have been charged in connection with the Vancouver riots, two months after they happened. In London and Manchester, by contrast, more than 1,000 people have been charged, and some have already been tried, convicted and sentenced – within days of the last riot.":
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/opinions/editorials/post-riot-justice-in-vancouver-has-been-too-slow/article2130414/?utm_medium=Feeds%3A%20RSS%2FAtom&utm_source=Home&utm_content=2130414


----------



## Infanteer (18 Aug 2011)

And this has what to do with the Vancouver Canucks?


----------



## mariomike (18 Aug 2011)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> And this has what to do with the Vancouver Canucks?



As much as this one, and many more that followed:
http://forums.milnet.ca/forums/threads/100392/post-1053583.html#msg1053583


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Aug 2011)

Here's how Vancouver Police is tracking folks down - anybody you know here?
http://vancouver.ca/police/riot2011/

It seems to be drawing folks to take a peek:


> The new riot2011.vpd.ca website developed to help identify suspected rioters has been receiving nearly 2200 hits per hour since the launch of the site earlier today. More than 50 new tips have also come in that have been forwarded to investigators for follow up.


VPD news release, 30 Aug 11


----------



## RangerRay (4 Sep 2011)

The Vancouver Riot Whitwash...er...Report is out!

http://alexgtsakumis.com/2011/09/03/the-day-a-vancouver-riot-report-became-a-whitewash/

http://bcblue.wordpress.com/2011/09/03/christy-clark-aides-husband-canadian-press-managing-director-gets-70k-riot-report-contract/

Makes me glad to not be living in BC right now, with all the other crap going on there... :


EDIT: added another link


----------



## mariomike (4 Sep 2011)

RangerRay said:
			
		

> The Vancouver Riot Whitwash...er...Report is out!
> http://alexgtsakumis.com/2011/09/03/the-day-a-vancouver-riot-report-became-a-whitewash/



"The Day a Vancouver Riot Report Became a Whitewash:
... for the ABSOLUTE bomb, go have a read of the ‘Emergency Response Workers’ Survey’ which produced SCATHING comments by first responders."

Job well done:
"Finally, the remarkable work of the front-line emergency responders must be acknowledged. The riots following Game 7 could have been much worse were it not for the courage, competence and compassion of the men and women of the police, ambulance and fire services, many of whom risked their own safety to protect the community from the destructive actions of a relatively small number of agitators."


----------



## RangerRay (5 Sep 2011)

It's just really too bad that politicians in Vancouver and BC, and the senior management of the VPD, failed the on-the-ground police officers, and the city.


----------



## Rifleman62 (5 Sep 2011)

The root cause of the riot was the sorry ass Roberto Luongo.

He should pay the cost. Ten.three million USD a year!

He is just about the same level as the VPD Chief.


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Sep 2011)

milnews.ca said:
			
		

> *Always considered innocent until proven guilty in a court of law*.  That said, another grossly misunderstood young man ....
> Source:  The Canadian Press
> 
> 
> ...



The latest:  he can't compete for Canada for two years, no more stipend, no more scholarship.....


> A Canadian water polo player who was shown in some notorious images from the Vancouver Stanley Cup riot has been banned from the national team for two years.
> 
> Nathan Kotylak was handed the suspension by Water Polo Canada's discipline panel, which means his Olympic dreams for 2012 are officially dashed.
> 
> ...


The Canadian Press, 27 Sept 11


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Sep 2011)

> A Canadian water polo player who was shown in some notorious images from the Vancouver Stanley Cup riot has been banned from the national team for two years.
> 
> Nathan Kotylak was handed the suspension by Water Polo Canada's discipline panel, which means his Olympic dreams for 2012 are officially dashed.



Awww, that's too bad.   :'(  Idiot.   :


----------



## RangerRay (27 Sep 2011)

Chief Chu is not being forthright with the people of Vancouver:

http://alexgtsakumis.com/2011/09/26/vancouver-police-chief-jim-chu-must-be-fired-immediately-without-fail/



> *Vancouver Police Chief Jim Chu Must Be Fired Immediately–Without Fail.*
> 
> 
> When is the last time you’ve ever seen a more embarrassing spectacle?
> ...



And now...!!

http://alexgtsakumis.com/2011/09/27/dick-cheneys-vancouver-dinner-lecture-marred-by-left-loons-rent-a-thug-crowd-violence-to-protest-violence/



> *Dick Cheney’s Vancouver Dinner Lecture Marred by Left Loons’ Rent-A-Thug Crowd: Violence to Protest Violence?*
> 
> 
> It was more than a case of tranquility lost and dignity vaporized.
> ...


MORE ON LINK


----------



## Brutus (29 Sep 2011)

That's not news, that's editorial. Chief Chu did what he could with what he was given. He was essentially handcuffed by that asshat Robertson.


----------

